# Sledrat's Greasey Lil Chainsaw thread



## sledrat (Mar 23, 2013)

Howdy Folks im back !!! ha

Ok well im creating this thread for all my saws that i find and try and save from the crusher or from being terminated.... 
Its so i can keep track of them ect 
And so i dont have to be posting all over the place on this site and getting myself in deep doo doo ! 
So lets begin,,
This was my first vintage saw the one that really started the vintage chainsaw bug

INSIDE!...


VINTAGE PIONEER P26 CHAINSAW



Well played around with this lil beauty today i saved it from the crusher at a local Scrapyard,,
My eye picked it out in the scrap metaL pile like A raven would spot A freshly road killed Deer from 1000ft ..lol

Anyways after cleaning the carb and cleaning up the bar and yanking 
out a piece of string out the clutch 
THAT WAS ALL JAMMED IN THERE AND With a splash of new mixed FUEL
CHOKED IT CRANKED IT OVER TWICE AND IT RUNS LIKE A PIONEER 
SHOULD AGAIN!
PURRS!

Dang im really starting to like the Vintage Pioneers Chainsaws!
and Its gotta alot of torque for a lil old saw!


[video=youtube;EKe_12AgsbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKe_12AgsbA[/video]


STAY TUNED FOLKZ MORE TO COME ALOT MORE!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 23, 2013)

And _*"BOOM"*_ goes the dynamite.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 23, 2013)

HEres a OLD rat chainsaw i just picked up!

I was told its a half breed saw by the Previous other owner lol ??? 
WHAT EVER THAT MEANS !

mIXED PARTS AND MISSING CARB COVER~PULL START ROPE BROKEN PLUG HANGING OUT OF IT 
Broken fuel line missing.. 

YEP ITS A TRUE MUTT but i like it!!!

FEELS LIKE I WON THE LOTTERY! when i found this old saw ;D !!

ITS A Pioneer P41 with a pIONEER Farmsaw handle so its not a true farmsaw
the farm saw was redish orange!...

fROM WHAT I GATHER THE P41 WAS better saw 66cc and reedvalves,,




Also will be making a video of start up and running soon

STAY TUNED FOLKZ!!

SledraT!


























<marquee behavior="alternate">AND BIG Thank you 
to Pioneerguy600 for the Carb cover..
It is appreciated!</marquee>

UPDATE FOLKZ!

heres a VID of my OLD P41 Up and running again!

[video=youtube;f9NRxKL_tlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9NRxKL_tlM[/video]

THIS OLD SAW PUTS A SMILE ON MY FACE SO WIDE LOL HA! 
 IT LOOKS LIKE I ATE A BANANA SIDEWAYS!!



;D


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

MY Little ECHO Chainsaw C4600 poor lil bugger came to me in pieces used and abused!
Still has great compression never used the compression tester but seems good compaired most of the saws i got.. 
Bar is splitting guess it has seen its day!





























*note to my self ..
WHAT IT STILL NEEDS IS

NEw fuel line to tank...cracked pi$$in fuel when tilted//
still needs a Bar and new chain.,,
USES the Echo takes a K041 mount bar,
If it had a Husqvarna mount there would be lots of good used ones around 

Thanks Pioneerguy600 for info above..



MOMMAS GUNNA BE HOTTER THAN A FRESH SOURDOUGH PANCAKE 
IN A CASTIRON FRYING PAN!!! WHEN SHE SEES THIS ONE!

[video=youtube;ASxyFcMUhcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASxyFcMUhcg[/video]


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

back from banned camp I see. Hopefully with an attitude adjustment. 

Nice saws. Do you have a maintenance schedule to tear down and de carbon when running on your 20:1 mix or do you wait till a chunk breaks off and scores the cylinder?


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> back from banned camp I see. Hopefully with an attitude adjustment.
> 
> Nice saws. Do you have a maintenance schedule to tear down and de carbon when running on your 20:1 mix or do you wait till a chunk breaks off and scores the cylinder?





Ha i use to decarbonize engines all the time without tearing em down
nO SWEAT ..
I USE mercury POWERTUNE BUD or alil SEAFOAM IN MY GAS ONCE AND WHILE,,
from napa
 
all my saws burn up 20:1 no prob and sleds augers what ever.. 
Back in the olden daYS FOLK WOULD water in the gas ALIL ..werks too 
But ha thanks fer the compliment and thank fer coming out!
ha

hERES THE STUFF,,,

sORRY FOLK CANT POST ANY LINKS to the goodies but search 
Mercury power tune,,






easy to use SIMPLY WARM UP WHAT EVER MOTOR yer runnnin
RUN IT A BIT HIGhER rmp AND SPRAY THE STUFF TO IT till it stalls right into the CARB direct,, ..Do this a few times 
always run the motor after for a short while to get out all the stuff .. 
tAKES THE cARBON OFF THE PISTONS GOOD and the exhaust ports..Unsticks rings really good!..
iTS A MARINE APPLication product,,
But like i said works like a hot dam.,,,


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Ha i use to decarbonize engines all the time without tearing em down
> nO SWEAT ..
> I USE mercury POWERTUNE BUD or alil SEAFOAM IN MY GAS ONCE AND WHILE,,
> from napa
> ...



You really enjoy pushing your luck don't you? Water in your gas btw doesn't work, unless you're retarded. Water causes corrosion and will cause more carbon build up in the exhaust ports because the carbon attaches itself to the water vapor. And that's if it even runs to begin with. Nice saws wouldn't mind seeing some chips fly with that old thunder.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> You really enjoy pushing your luck don't you? Water in your gas btw doesn't work, unless you're retarded. Water causes corrosion and will cause more carbon build up in the exhaust ports because the carbon attaches itself to the water vapor. And that's if it even runs to begin with. Nice saws wouldn't mind seeing some chips fly with that old thunder.



Nope fog a engine with a mist of water and you get the carbion out of it..
And hell no you sure dont know much ..ha
\


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Nope fog a engine with a mist of water and you get the carbion out of it..
> And hell no you sure dont know much ..ha
> \



How can someone who can't spell properly judge ones intelligence? I didn't come here to pick a fight, I was just stating a fact. Have fun with your thread and good luck with your saws.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

No Prob STUD you take it easy there.
you better start reading alil more or better yet maybe werk on few hundred motors
then come back and talk to me...lol 
HA.

anyways heres my lil 970 PIoneer like this lil beauty small lil bugger 
but packs a good sized motor in there ..


Still gonna need the recoil degreased.. 
New pull rope and a eyelet or different recoil cover 
or filled out.. Dont know yet 
missing one housing screw,,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> How can someone who can't spell properly judge ones intelligence? I didn't come here to pick a fight, I was just stating a fact. Have fun with your thread and good luck with your saws.



We can't allow spelling, punctuation, rational thinking, facts or any other trivial matters to stand in the way of this one person band. It has been proven that even a rat can negotiate a maze given enough time.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

I thought I'd leave this alone but I simply can't refuse. You have zero knowledge of my back ground so once again stop typing faster than you can think. I'll offer one bit of advice for you. Spell check is in the box above, give it a shot.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh ic SEE the WOMAN is back again 

EASY EAsY NOW JUST RIBBING YA lol

But U better GO shine your shoe collection lol


OK 

Heres lil more of the the 970..
















[video=youtube;2cZpbj9OPTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cZpbj9OPTo[/video]

HEres the lil hillybilly saw up and running AGAIN,.,! 

And click on it as many times as you like 
HA!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Ha i use to decarbonize engines all the time without tearing em down
> nO SWEAT ..
> I USE mercury POWERTUNE BUD or alil SEAFOAM IN MY GAS ONCE AND WHILE,,
> from napa
> ...



Have you actually tried that stuff in a saw engine? Outboards and saws are a little different...just sayin.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

wELL iF YOU CANT take advise then so be it DONT TRY IT
I know i have been using for years

LIKE I SAID IT WERKS LIKE A HOT DAM!

KLast time i tell you Believe it or noT!

YER Starting to Pi$$ me off now...

ITS FOR ALL TWO STROKE MOTORS FFS


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> wELL iF YOU CANT take advise then so be it DONT TRY IT
> I know i have been using for years
> 
> LIKE I SAID IT WERKS LIKE A HOT DAM!
> ...



What are you going to do? Put seafoam in my drink? Sounds like someone's listening to the song crying game.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

OK since you know the song so well START singing it boy lol

ANyways 


Heres my MAC ,,,

A BIG MAC AND LIL ELAN 

STAY TUNED FOLKZ ALOT MORE TO COME !!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> wELL iF YOU CANT take advise then so be it DONT TRY IT
> I know i have been using for years
> 
> LIKE I SAID IT WERKS LIKE A HOT DAM!
> ...



Settle down Sledrat, I just asked a question. Politely. I'm allowed to do that.

I was just curious if you had ever actually tried your decarbonizing trick on a saw. And especially if you tried it on a modern saw.

Most of us don't run 20:1 and I can understand why that would carbon up a saw. 

Another question...where does the carbon go? If we're running spark arresters in our mufflers, and we try that stuff you mentioned will the carbon plug them up?


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> OK since you know the song so well START singing it boy lol
> 
> ANyways
> 
> ...



Boy? Someone feel's a little emasculated today? I didn't mean to hurt your feelings. Maybe some a mist of water would fix that for you.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

YEp No prob You wanna ask questions,,
Yes i have used it many saWS 
sleds outbaords and the stuff werks WELL
last time i say it,,


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> YEp No prob You wanna ask questions,,
> Yes i have used it many saWS
> sleds outbaords and the stuff werks WELL
> last time i say it,,



Have you looked at your scavenge pattern your piston to prove this?


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

And you run 20:1 in modern saws? Dino or synthetic?

You still didn't answer my question about where the carbon goes and if it plugs the spark screens. I'm not bagging on you but I'm really curious about this.

I'm probably not the only guy wondering about it, either.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you do drugs SledRat? :msp_unsure:


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Do you do drugs SledRat? :msp_unsure:



Nope SURE Dont


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Nope SURE Dont



It might help you some to try em.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It might help you some to try em.



Why ? The seafoam diet not good enough for you ? It keep's the brown from building up on his eye's and the taste out of his mouth. Extensive research with sledrat has shown squirt some water in a saw run it 20:1 and drinking seafoam will keep your saws running great.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It might help you some to try em.



I think you hurt his feeler's Randy:msp_tongue:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 24, 2013)

I gotta get in on this one before it gets locked. And the rat gets sent back to camp.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

I never fails to amaze me how a feller can be *so* dumb and still be able to breathe. You'd figure the brain wouldn't function well enough to allow that....... :msp_sad:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> I didn't come here to pick a fight,





opcorn:


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never fails to amaze me how a feller can be *so* dumb and still be able to breathe. You'd figure the brain wouldn't function well enough to allow that....... :msp_sad:



From what I've learned through science it takes a minimum IQ of 65 to function. We may have seen an evolutionary trait that voids this rule. That or he's flirting with the 65 mark pretty closely.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It might help you some to try em.



Tried to rep you for that one but gotta spread some around.......


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> opcorn:



Hmmmm......... Apparently his wit along with his knowledge of seafoam has run out. My apologies sledrat. I hope you continue your success with saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Tried to rep you for that one but gotta spread some around.......



Well I got you for the thought........that counts ya know.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

*Mastermind...*

Since Sledrat won't answer my question, maybe you can. We need some accurate information here before the newbies all start running 20:1 in their modern saws.

Decarbonising a running saw...where does the carbon go and in what form? And what is that Mercury stuff anyway? What about the water trick? I've heard of these things but I've never actually known anybody who did them.

Have you ever seen anybody do it?


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I got you for the thought........that counts ya know.



He got rep from me thinking I could spread the love. Went back to rep you and it didn't work. :msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Since Sledrat won't answer my question, maybe you can. We need some accurate information here before the newbies all start running 20: in their modern saws.
> 
> Decarbonising a running saw...where does the carbon go and in what form? And what is that Mercury stuff anyway? What about the water trick? I've heard of these things but I've never actually known anybody who did them.
> 
> Have you ever seen anybody do it?



When I was a kid folks would use a little water to spray into the carb on a car or truck engine to "break the carbon loose". I didn't like the idea than and still don't really buy it. 

On a two stroke..........no freaking way would I introduce water into the engine. 

I'm far from an expert on anything though.........................


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> When I was a kid folks would use a little water to spray into the carb on a car or truck engine to "break the carbon loose". I didn't like the idea than and still don't really buy it.
> 
> On a two stroke..........no freaking way would I introduce water into the engine.
> 
> I'm far from an expert on anything though.........................



I agree. I'll add my expierence here remember I'm just a dumb boy. From what I've seen yes water will break loose but it attatches itself to the water vapor and as it cools sits in the exhaust port causing a large build up there. Oddly enough I'm replacing a top end on a 61 that was carbon scored. When the carbon/water vapors cool they become too heavy to be blown out, they settle dry up in the port itself causing the saw to run hotter. The seafoam/mecury foam work in INJECTION engines. And I'm sure since sledrat works on these he knows there's a huge difference between the two. But hey I'm just a dumb boy.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Do you do drugs SledRat? :msp_unsure:



Hey now, drugs get an undeserved bad rap due to making people act irrational. 

The thing is, drugs wear off and a person will become normal again. 

When someone appears to be under the influence of drugs and aren't, folks there is no cure for that. otstir:


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 24, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I never fails to amaze me how a feller can be *so* dumb and still be able to breathe. You'd figure the brain wouldn't function well enough to allow that....... :msp_sad:



Obviously it's called multitasking.:msp_wink:


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 24, 2013)

Sledrat,

Clicking on this thread is perhaps the reason people slow down for accidents on the highway. Anyway, I digress.

Sledrat, in the first video you sound surprisingly like the main character in the movie, "Slingblade". Is this intentional or just a gift?


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 24, 2013)

man sledrats threads are always so dramatic :msp_thumbdn: i don't know his age but it almost seems like he could be around 13 years old. not saying all young guys are like that though. look at IEL. he's 15 or something and he's one cool [email protected]


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

HA OK KIDS 

SCHOOL IS OUT NOW..

USE POWERTUNE IT WORKS lol

And and Dont DO DRugs like others recomended!
Stay away from Moody women guidos lol 

Lmao 

What a bunch..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Oh ya even with a metal Plate in my head im 

STIHL 100 times smarter than everyone Here HA!


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Since Sledrat won't answer my question, maybe you can. We need some accurate information here before the newbies all start running 20:1 in their modern saws.
> 
> Decarbonising a running saw...where does the carbon go and in what form? And what is that Mercury stuff anyway? What about the water trick? I've heard of these things but I've never actually known anybody who did them.
> 
> Have you ever seen anybody do it?




Maybe if a few folkz Start using 20:1 you might get some good deals on saws???? lol


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> HA OK KIDS
> 
> SCHOOL IS OUT NOW..
> 
> ...



I chit things smarter than you sir. Apparently they forgot to put brains back in after surgery. My last name is something I'm proud of. Make fun of it if you like, but there's more history behind my name than you could even comprehend.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> I chit things smarter than you sir. Apparently they forgot to put brains back in after surgery. My last name is something I'm proud of. Make fun of it if you like, but there's more history behind my name than you could even comprehend.



Well thanks for keeping my thread on top you putz lol


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Well thanks for keeping my thread on top you putz lol



I only await your demise.


----------



## zogger (Mar 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Have you actually tried that stuff in a saw engine? Outboards and saws are a little different...just sayin.



I just looked it up, product description says to use in any gas engine, 2 or 4 stroke, including mowers, saws, etc...


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## jh35 (Mar 24, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Wow.



Yes sir. Just posted to keep an eye on the impending train wreck.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

OK MOody you got a boring life dude HA lol
and I really HATe Brown nosers like u lol

But ya know im just ribbing YA bud no offence 



A BIG MAC AND LITTLE ELAN

Things to be done Carb kit or diaphram 
and a new in tank fuel filter..
also look for dog Spike..


































[video=youtube_share;357SaNXmkMI]http://youtu.be/357SaNXmkMI[/video]

And click on this VID iAs much as you like...


CLICK FOR CLICk 

FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD FOLKZ 

Yer CHAINSAWIN PAL

SLEDRAT HA!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

I only ask that everyone take a look at Sledrat's posts and contrast those against the remaining ones submitted by the other members of the Forum and reach your own conclusion on where the intelligence in this post lies. The insults he insists on using are childish and certainly point to a low level of maturity, especially given that he knows nothing of the people he is attempting to disparage.

Since I have been labeled as a "woman", perhaps he can explain how a "lady" has amassed greater knowledge and a larger saw collection than he has. Rather sad that he has been chicked at a man's game...


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> I only ask that everyone take a look at Sledrat's posts and contrast those against the remaining ones submitted by the other members of the Forum and reach your own conclusion on where the intelligence in this post lies. The insults he insists on using are childish and certainly point to a low level of maturity, especially given that he knows nothing of the people he is attempting to disparage.
> 
> Since I have been labeled as a "woman", perhaps he can explain how a "lady" has amassed greater knowledge and a larger saw collection than he has. Rather sad that he has been chicked at a man's game...



I'd dare to say that his sled business was as slow as his thought process, and this is probably why he's into saws now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 24, 2013)

Sledrat sounds very familiar to another member that was from Canada a while back. if it is he has a different IP.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I'm starting to like this guy. 

I haven't laughed so hard at someone in a long time. Thanks for the chuckles ratman. I needed it. 

Now, I just mixed up a big jug of 20:1 outboard oil. Gonna try this stuff out. I have the garden hose ready to add water to my mix. How much is enough? I figure with all that oil the water can't hurt anything in a two stroke. I been working on lots of model train engines, so I know what I'm doing. A two stroke is a two stroke is a steam engine, I always say. All the same really.


----------



## tpope (Mar 24, 2013)

Must be one massive case of cabin fever in this train wreck. Just saying...

Ya'll needs to back off and let folks brag as they wish.

Donna feeds no trolls... ya know.


----------



## Cbird14 (Mar 24, 2013)

Man I can't believe most of u guys never heard of powertune. The stuff works awesome. And works just like sled rat said. Gologit, I would probably take the spark arrester screen out first. I'd recommend starting the saw outdoors after using it.


----------



## cmarti (Mar 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Since Sledrat won't answer my question, maybe you can. We need some accurate information here before the newbies all start running 20:1 in their modern saws.
> 
> Decarbonising a running saw...where does the carbon go and in what form? And what is that Mercury stuff anyway? What about the water trick? I've heard of these things but I've never actually known anybody who did them.
> 
> Have you ever seen anybody do it?



I have used a water mist through the intake on 4 stroke V8, if that is what he is talking about:dunno:

Could this character be Spacemule's greatest play ever......or Fish?


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> I think I'm starting to like this guy.
> 
> I haven't laughed so hard at someone in a long time. Thanks for the chuckles ratman. I needed it.
> 
> Now, I just mixed up a big jug of 20:1 outboard oil. Gonna try this stuff out. I have the garden hose ready to add water to my mix. How much is enough? I figure with all that oil the water can't hurt anything in a two stroke. I been working on lots of model train engines, so I know what I'm doing. A two stroke is a two stroke is a steam engine, I always say. All the same really.




Lmao 

Listen up ZOMBIEBOY..when i said use 20:1 for new folkZ 
THATS Just to start with so they dont mess anything up..BUT I WAS TALKING ABOUT OLD SAWS!!!
worse that can happen is a lil fouled plug 
The New stuff sure run 50:1 i guess i would probly go 40:1
i shy away from NEW CRAP cause i dont like the NEw stuff .
I .Like the old stuff always have and always will 
OLD CARS TRUCKS SLEDS MOTORCYCLES IF its old I generally like it,..
TELL ME THIS IN 40 years could you clean a carb on say a wildthing saw and would it run like the day it was made???I DOUBT IT,,
AND YES i Rather have more oil than less oil .. And AGAIN 
MORE OIL OR higher mix of Oil a hotter running motor..

If you cant take that advise well then 
ITs like beating my HEAD AGAINST WALL TO GET THROUGH to some..,,,lol

Like i Said i HATE INKSLINGERS..and BROWN NOSERS..AND 

WHISTLE BLOWERS lollmao\\

You dont add water to the tank just keep gas for one year you will have all the moisture you need ,, And u Being from SASK you get the perfect amount per year,,

FOLKS 
IM THE TYPE OF CRUSTY GUY 
THAT WILL DRAIN ALL THE TANKS OUT EVERYTHING 
and Use that Old garbage gas in my ford Straight 6
That old Truck It will drink anything !!
and have not changed a plug in years lol
OR a Oil Change i just keep on adding lol.. USED OIL lol with about a half quart of ATF to the mix and sometimes a bit of seafoam..
Never washed it either why should i I like it how it is,,
It runs and does what truck should..never let me down yet



BUT THATS ANOTHER STOREY,,

Yes i was talking about misting the carb with water to break down the carbon.,..
it turns to black waterish steam you sure and hell dont have to worry about a big hard chunk of carbon then as you stated earlier...
AND IF YOU GIVE IT A TREATMENT OF POWERTUNE FOAM
IT WORKS EVEN BETTER...


----------



## Big_Wood (Mar 24, 2013)

i just wanna say one thing before i get out of this dramatic scene. i don't think sledrat is like this in person. he must be doing this to mess with AS members. i watched the videos and it sounds by the way he talks that he still has all his teeth so he must not be lippy in person. or maybe he is but his teeth suffered no damage during the beat downs he received throughout his life. i choose not to participate any further because i feel this thread doesn't deserve five stars. you guys have fun. peace out


----------



## husky01 (Mar 24, 2013)

stop giving out bad information that will only result in newbie's burning out good saws.

i think it's time that you p*ss off and leave this site a loan!!!!


----------



## rdtreewalker (Mar 24, 2013)

cmarti said:


> I have used a water mist through the intake on 4 stroke V8
> 
> As opposed to a 2 stroke V8? Lol


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

yeah, he's just putting on a show for us. Big cahones on the internet. Wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight in real life. I'm really enjoying his contribution to the forum. 

I also think it might be Lambert, or another unsavory character back to haunt us. Pretty dang funny really when you think how hard it must be to type like that on pURposisE.


----------



## trophyhunter (Mar 24, 2013)

Huh. Well, at least now we all know where Fred Sanford's saw collection wound up. The real malfeasance lies in Lamont being perniciously shafted out of the scrap value, what a tragedy.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

husky01 said:


> Hay sled rat your a d*ck, stop giving out bad information that will only result in newbie's burning out good saws.
> 
> i think it's time that you p*ss off and leave this site a loan!!!!




WHat the hell did i do???
I gave good advise FFS! lol 

20:1 is a mix it will not mess your saw it will smoke and get more oil....
FFS
sheesh if you got the new fancy over priced oils which i really hate use 50:1
or 40:1 then,,
Heres what happened to my friend 
got some of that low ash crap oil the most exspensive stuff on the market
mixed up a batch ,,he seized up his jiffy ice auger within three holes DRILLED!

he brought me the auger i Got it unstuct with penetrating oil luckly..Still sounds a lil funny 
think a crank bearing is on its way out i think but might be a lil paranoid !
Cause of it.. And thAT WAS A BRAND NEW Jiffy! 
SO i Dumped that crap out of his tank and mixed up some good old esso two stroke oil ,,
IT ran again like a champ...He drilled lots this year with out a glitch and yep she smokes a lil and yep theres some oil residue dripping from the exhaust port! SO WHAT!!!
THATS ALL FINE BY ME!!
At least its not seized and running not good but EXCELLENT..
So anyways i USE Good old two stroke oil a brand name that has been around for years,,,
is what to use.,, i like normal esso 2cycle 


Just buggin ya


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

What'd you do ? About every post you've made has be an insult or stab at someone on this site.


----------



## cmarti (Mar 24, 2013)

rdtreewalker said:


> cmarti said:
> 
> 
> > I have used a water mist through the intake on 4 stroke V8
> ...


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Nope you yapped yer mouth at me first 
BEFORE YOU EVEN KNEW ME...
.LIKE I SAID YOUR A WHISTLE BLOWER
KEEP oN BLOWING THAT WHISTLE 
YOU MOD BROWN NOSing WHISTLE BLOWER..You..


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> What'd you do ? About every post you've made has be an insult or stab at someone on this site.



LOOK WHOS TALKING SHEESH lol

all i did before getting pushed was be nice 
BUT NOPE SOME WHISTLE BLOWER MODERATOR WANNA BE 
Has to YAP;..

YA i DONT LIKE RULES but i doo Follow em as best as i can,,

LIKE IT OR LUMP IT if i Have hurt your internet feelings well booh who
GET THICKER Skinned BUD,,,DONT DWELL ON IT..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

Probably time for this...







Just like Exxon, new name but the same old gas.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> LOOK WHOS TALKING SHEESH lol



I've never insulted this site or its mod's. I've insulted you but only because your ignorance insults the people who read this forum.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

I forgot about him Guido! Haha! You might be right...


----------



## bplust (Mar 24, 2013)

rdtreewalker said:


> cmarti said:
> 
> 
> > I have used a water mist through the intake on 4 stroke V8
> ...


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

bplust said:


> rdtreewalker said:
> 
> 
> > Two-stroke diesel engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> I've never insulted this site or its mod's. I've insulted you but only because your ignorance insults the people who read this forum.



NOPE NEVER INSULTED ANYONe for no reason
BOO WHO WAA WAA WAA


----------



## bplust (Mar 24, 2013)

Detroit Diesel Series 71 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

bplust said:


> rdtreewalker said:
> 
> 
> > Two-stroke diesel engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## workshop (Mar 24, 2013)

I might be getting myself in trouble here, but in a way I can identify with Rat. In that I like to collect saws no matter the condition and no matter that they come from the scrap yard. Most of them are probably only good for scrap and nothing else but it just bothers me that they get thrown away when they still have some purpose, however small it may be. I'm probably too sentimental about chainsaws but that's the way I am. I used to mix everything at 20:1 and run it figuring the extra oil won't hurt. But now I figure the manufacturer had a specific reason for the ratio they say to use. So I mix per the insructions. Can I run 50:1 in a 40:1 saw and have no problems? Probably, given the higher quality of todays oils versus even a few years ago. But I believe in running what the manufacturer says to run. Will I run a water mist through my engines? No. I'm not saying Rat is right, but if he wants to do that then good luck. I just recently joined AS a few weeks ago but, in the past, if I wanted to learn something about chainsaws I would google it. And guess what always came up, a reference to a thread thread from here. I read enough to get as many different opinions as I could get and then made my own decision. I believe that everyone has the intelligence to that. Especially new beginners. My only mistake was not joining this website years ago because I felt ashamed of going to the junk yard and picking up saws before they were melted down. You know the stuff, the ones where the piston and cylinder became so corroded that you couldn't tell which was which. But eventually I would get enough that I could combine several into one good runner. That's the only way I can do it, besides getting the occasional deal on craigslist, 20 or 30 dollars at a time. So that's the way I will continue to get saws and that's probably where Rat gets his from too, so in a way I'm not a whole lot different than him. Other than I can communicate better than him. Thanks for listening to me guys (and gals),I really have a good time whenever I'm on here.
Steve


----------



## rdtreewalker (Mar 24, 2013)

bplust said:


> rdtreewalker said:
> 
> 
> > Two-stroke diesel engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Probably time for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't be. There haven't been 14 reported posts and a ton of PMs to all the moderators.

I was thinking....Logbutcher.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

Cbird14 said:


> Man I can't believe most of u guys never heard of powertune. The stuff works awesome. And works just like sled rat said. Gologit, I would probably take the spark arrester screen out first. I'd recommend starting the saw outdoors after using it.



Okay, thanks for letting us know. I'll let somebody else try it...I don't have too much problem with carbon.

Have you tried it? If so, did it do what it was supposed to?


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

rdtreewalker said:


> bplust said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think they spray water into the intake ports to clean the carbon from running 20:1 mix in it?
> ...


----------



## bplust (Mar 24, 2013)

rdtreewalker said:


> bplust said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think they spray water into the intake ports to clean the carbon from running 20:1 mix in it?
> ...


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Okay, thanks for letting us know. I'll let somebody else try it...I don't have too much problem with carbon.
> 
> Have you tried it? If so, did it do what it was supposed to?



HUH it cleans up the CARBON UNSTICKS RINGS!! AND MORE...
Cleans exhaust ports heads ect cleans the carb gum out,,

gives you a better ring function ..cleans the grooves,,
if you got sticky rings it ups your comp a lil makes your motor run cooler.. 
Cleans it up. AND THE CARB
AGAIN IT WORKS LIKE A HOT DAM 
NOt saying iall this again 

im done ,,,

AND ITS NOT FLAMABLE ll
.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2013)

What is an inkslinger and why is it bad? I have been known to sling paint. Also, I think whistleblower is a little bit dramatic for today.

The Barbie Saw is running well on the prescribed dose of oil. I shall not change.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> HUH it cleans up the CARBON UNSTICKS RINGS!! AND MORE...
> Cleans exhaust ports heads ect cleans the carb gum out,,
> 
> gives you a better ring function ..cleans the grooves,,
> ...




If only you were done.


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 24, 2013)

*Canadian eh!?*



sledrat said:


> HA OK KIDS
> 
> SCHOOL IS OUT NOW..
> 
> ...



I could really embarass some of my Canadian cousins by showing them your posts!!


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

slowp said:


> What is an inkslinger and why is it bad? I have been known to sling paint. Also, I think whistleblower is a little bit dramatic for today.
> 
> The Barbie Saw is running well on the prescribed dose of oil. I shall not change.



NOPE im not gonna even bother i hate Inkslinging pencil pushers of any TYPE
BUNCH OF LIMP WRISTED FRUITS 

SO YA do i have to explain more???????

HERES A EXAMPLE OF A INKSLINGER!

i been fishing at reaL nice bass lake for years i enjoy going there with friends and family even took up a lil fly fishing YEP for BASS!
Anyways i check the reg for next year
SOME INK SLINGing MORON IN THE WILDLIFE Dept who never even fishes the LAKE DECIDES TO CHANGE IT ,,, 
HE DECIDEs TO PUT A KEEP LIMIT ON THE BASS NOW FOR NEXT YEAR!!
And Wreck a good bass lake that was all release before..,,
No prob goin there and catching bass alll day ,,SAD to say most Bass in day could be caught more than once ,, So if the INK SLINGER WOULD COME OUT OF HIS OFFICE AND DO A LIL FISHING IN THE LAKE THAT HE HAS ALL THESE WONDERFUL plans for 
well then he would know all he doing is 

Killing the lake and all the dam bass THAT i Like [email protected]
FFS!

CAn u understand ink slinger yet??


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> If only you were done.



Fixed...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 24, 2013)

slowp said:


> What is an inkslinger and why is it bad? I have been known to sling paint. Also, I think whistleblower is a little bit dramatic for today.
> 
> The Barbie Saw is running well on the prescribed dose of oil. I shall not change.



Get prepared, he might call you a....





















Woman! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> rdtreewalker said:
> 
> 
> > Listen if you can not GRASP THE CONCEPT OF a mist of Water
> ...


----------



## ramzilla (Mar 24, 2013)

rdtreewalker said:


> bplust said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think they spray water into the intake ports to clean the carbon from running 20:1 mix in it?
> ...


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 24, 2013)

bplust said:


> rdtreewalker said:
> 
> 
> > It has a sump. No fuel mixing involved.
> ...


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> sledrat said:
> 
> 
> > rdtreewalker said:
> ...


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

all the farmers in Manitoba are inkslinging whistleblowers complaining about the flood control decisions. Not to mention that they really seem to think it's Saskatchewan's fault when it rains too much here and runs down to there  Oh man, that's inkslinging, whistleblowing, and whining. I sure do hate that kind of behaviour. Especially the inkslinging. Man o man do I get mad when ink gets slung. FFS.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> moody said:
> 
> 
> > sledrat said:
> ...


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, I finally figured out what he means by FFS. I approve. I use this expression daily so I'm glad there is an acronym for it. Ratman, 'acronym' means when you take the first letter of each word in a sentence or phrase to make a shortened version of it.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> all the farmers in Manitoba are inkslinging whistleblowers complaining about the flood control decisions. Not to mention that they really seem to think it's Saskatchewan's fault when it rains too much here and runs down to there  Oh man, that's inkslinging, whistleblowing, and whining. I sure do hate that kind of behaviour. Especially the inkslinging. Man o man do I get mad when ink gets slung. FFS.




YOu Should be ashamed of your self TO CALL YOUR SELF CANADIAN 
AND TO SIDE WITH THAT 
YOU WHISTLE BLOWER ,,
Hes insulting FAMRERS and your in SASK so you say you are,,
You SWINE,,

YOu must have pretty Brown Nose too eh? 
there zombie?

Your NOT A CANADIAN YOUR NOTHING 
I TEAR THE FLAG FROM YOUR BONES WITH MY WORDS...

YOUR FAR FROM CANADIAN ZOMBIE BLOWER


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> YOu Should be ashamed of your self TO CALL YOUR SELF CANADIAN
> AND TO SIDE WITH THAT YOU WHISTLE BLOWER ,,
> Hes insulting FAMRERS and your in SASK so you say you are,,
> You SWINE,,



Does farming my whole life and referring to you as ignorant mean I'm insulting farmers? Sounds like this rat is drowning, maybe trying to turn the tables on me? Pretty sad when people from your own country think you're an idiot.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> NOPE im not gonna even bother i hate Inkslinging pencil pushers of any TYPE
> BUNCH OF LIMP WRISTED FRUITS



No need to be insulting other members. I'm an inkslinger part of the time when I'm figuring up logging bids or doing payroll for a crew. I'm not particularly limp wristed except maybe when I'm tired and I'm definitely not a fruit.

We have some professional ink slingers among our membership. Most of them are pretty good guys and know enough about saws not to be taken in by hype and bs.

I don't know if we have any fruits here and I don't really care...you shouldn't either.

Just make your arguments on the facts as you see them and leave the personal insults out of it...or start packing for camp again.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> Does farming my whole life and referring to you as ignorant mean I'm insulting farmers? Sounds like this rat is drowning, maybe trying to turn the tables on me? Pretty sad when people from your own country think you're an idiot.



Looks like your speaking from experience 
there bud 
You trash talking the people who provide food for the world 
THE FARMERS

Like i said watch what you say you brown noser see i knew you were such as soon as i seen your 
limp wristed posts and when you started blowing that whistle 
When i done with you boy your gonna need counseling,,

HA!


----------



## rdtreewalker (Mar 24, 2013)

moody said:


> Does farming my whole life and referring to you as ignorant mean I'm insulting farmers? Sounds like this rat is drowning, maybe trying to turn the tables on me? Pretty sad when people from your own country think you're an idiot.



His own countrymen are not the only ones that think he is an idiot...and stuff...just sayin...lol


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Looks like your speaking from experience
> there bud
> You trash talking the people who provide food for the world
> THE FARMERS
> ...



How about alcohol? Do you drink?


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No need to be insulting other members. I'm an inkslinger part of the time when I'm figuring up logging bids or doing payroll for a crew. I'm not particularly limp wristed except maybe when I'm tired and I'm definitely not a fruit.
> 
> We have some professional ink slingers among our membership. Most of them are pretty good guys and know enough about saws not to be taken in by hype and bs.
> 
> ...




OK the facts are is your lil buddy has his lil nose for far up your Mod AZZ 
you dont know how much farther you can take it ??
lol As for camp so be it 

But dont ever private message me again

You Cry baby.,.

I have done nothing wrong

Right off the HOp here i have been PUSHED and i PUSH back
So there Buddy!

I Came to this site with good intentions to help and talk saws with other folks
But ya thanks


----------



## ramzilla (Mar 24, 2013)

.......And coming up on the next episode of As The Chain Turns....the new hit soap opera


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> OK the facts are is your lil buddy has his lil nose for far up your Mod AZZ
> you dont know how much farther you take it
> lol As for camp so be it
> 
> ...



Bye.


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Looks like your speaking from experience
> there bud
> You trash talking the people who provide food for the world
> THE FARMERS
> ...



Limp wristed? Haha I'm a proud farmer smart one. Wiki search Gallatin, Missouri you'll find I live in a huge farming area with low population. In fact I grew up with a farm of 8,000+ hogs. I probably could tell you more about hogs than you know about breathing.


I'm not sure how you think you'll put me in therapy. But ok we get it, enjoy your trip.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

Why the hell you insulting farmers then?
GOOd for you at least you know something stick to that lol
Pigpen


----------



## North Star (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> YOu Should be ashamed of your self TO CALL YOUR SELF CANADIAN
> AND TO SIDE WITH THAT
> YOU WHISTLE BLOWER ,,
> Hes insulting FAMRERS and your in SASK so you say you are,,
> ...




Sledrat, I afraid I'm going to have to ask you to hand over your Canadian politeness card. Also, your country is ashamed of you right now.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> OK the facts are is your lil buddy has his lil nose for far up your Mod AZZ
> you dont know how much farther you can take it ??
> lol As for camp so be it
> 
> ...



Well, I tried asking nice and it didn't work. Insults mean that you've run out of facts.

You have a lot to offer this site and most of us enjoy your posts. That doesn't mean that you don't have to follow the same rules as the rest of the membership.

See you when you get back from camp.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2013)

North Star said:


> Sledrat, I afraid I'm going to have to ask you to hand over your Canadian politeness card. Also, your country is ashamed of you right now.



ya well im done here i started this thread for my saws and stuff
And all it turned into a bunch of crap

ANYWAYS IM OUT FOR NOW..


----------



## moody (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Why the hell you insulting farmers then?
> GOOd for you at least you know something stick to that lol
> Pigpen



Want a bigger bus? Or perhaps a shovel? You're not smart enough to comprehend plain proper grammer.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm bettin' ole Randy's right and someone is going to wake up with a hell of a hangover. Then, I presume, he'll go to his computer and be confused by why he can't log on. In between dry heaving, he'll slowly start to remember this thread and why he got banned.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 24, 2013)

at least, that's how it used to go for me :msp_wink:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 24, 2013)

sledrat said:


> YOu Should be ashamed of your self TO CALL YOUR SELF CANADIAN
> AND TO SIDE WITH THAT
> YOU WHISTLE BLOWER ,,
> Hes insulting FAMRERS and your in SASK so you say you are,,
> ...



Hey guys, can I come to America with you? Dad kicked me outta the house and I need a new country now. Man this is embarrassing. 

Also, Ratman... uh, all my friends are farmers. I farm on weekends. All the wood I ever cut is for farmers, on farmland owned by my farmer pals. And, I am employed in an agriculture related industry that involves inkpushing to feed my family. I also cut wood for a national sled racing champion....who is a farmer. 

Big Kiss. Lots of limp wrist Love from all your pals here.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 24, 2013)

Weeeeee!


----------



## nmurph (Mar 25, 2013)

Not complaining, but how much longer is this guy going to be allowed to hang around? He obviously has nothing to contribute. He may have some legit problems, but this isn't the Dr. Phil show. In my opinion, he needs to be gone for good. I don't think he can be rehabbed.


----------



## DSS (Mar 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How about alcohol? Do you drink?




He might. But somebody'd have to open it for him.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 25, 2013)

DSS said:


> He might. But somebody'd have to open it for him.



And put it in the sippy cup, too.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

cmarti said:


> I have used a water mist through the intake on 4 stroke V8, if that is what he is talking about:dunno:
> 
> Could this character be Spacemule's greatest play ever......or Fish?



Why drag me into this???? I have been here a long time, never ever tried posting under any other name, don't like smilies either.

As far as the redneck decarbonizing, it can work. It doesn't have to be water, as any fluid will work, as the thought is that fluids cannot compress, and that shock can chip away carbon, and it blows out the exhaust.
Would advise against it though, too big of a dose could be catastrophic, and on chainsaw, that broken up carbon could damage
the soft pistons.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 25, 2013)

did the canadian mounties haul the rat off ?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> did the canadian mounties haul the rat off ?



I think someone set him on fire


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 25, 2013)

got to say this was one of the more entertaining threads around here in a while. also have to say i was impressed at the latitude given this guy before he was banned. good on you pac.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 25, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> I think I'm starting to like this guy.
> 
> I haven't laughed so hard at someone in a long time. Thanks for the chuckles *ratman*. I needed it.
> 
> Now, I just mixed up a big jug of 20:1 outboard oil. Gonna try this stuff out. I have the garden hose ready to add water to my mix. How much is enough? I figure with all that oil the water can't hurt anything in a two stroke. I been working on lots of model train engines, so I know what I'm doing. A two stroke is a two stroke is a steam engine, I always say. All the same really.



[video=youtube;v22cQo26i38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v22cQo26i38[/video]


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole thing. I first "met" Sledrat a month or so ago, when he started a thread saying he was new to saws, and asking some basic safety advice. I replied and he thanked me. I have recently been very busy thinking up snarky comments and inventing falling techniques, and had read none of his other posts until lunch break today. WTF??? I feel dumb offering newb advice to somebody who clearly isn't new to saws. Did he also just call Bob a "cry baby"? A side point, water injection is used frequently in the car modding world, frequently mixed with methanol (although it's not really needed). It is injected as a mist into the intake manifold, and when it evaporates, pulls a lot of the heat out of the combustion chambers allowing you to run more boost and timing before detonation. A nice side effect of this is it leaves the engines squeaky clean. I'm too lazy to copy, cut and paste all Sledrat's posts, but here is one word which appears frequently.

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa. Draw your own conclusions....................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2013)

cmarti said:


> I have used a water mist through the intake on 4 stroke V8, if that is what he is talking about:dunno:
> 
> Could this character be Spacemule's greatest play ever......or Fish?



So what threads make you think I have ever posted here under another username?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 25, 2013)

Fish said:


> So what threads make you think I have ever posted here under another username?



When I first joined here, I thought you were John Lambert.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 25, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> When I first joined here, I thought you were John Lambert.



I guess John and friends used to shake this place up pretty good back then, or so he has told me...LOL


----------



## cobey (Mar 25, 2013)

Cbird14 said:


> Man I can't believe most of u guys never heard of powertune. The stuff works awesome. And works just like sled rat said. Gologit, I would probably take the spark arrester screen out first. I'd recommend starting the saw outdoors after using it.


 that burning powertune is like death... the smoke is very bad for yer lungs!! it did clean the tops of the pistons pretty good in my 20hp evenrude


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 25, 2013)

Y'all been dribbling this guy around and didn't invite me to the party. I now know who my buddies are.

:angry2:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Y'all been dribbling this guy around and didn't invite me to the party. I now know who my buddies are.
> 
> :angry2:



or at least aren't.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Y'all been dribbling this guy around and didn't invite me to the party. I now know who my buddies are.
> 
> :angry2:



He'll be back from camp in a couple of days.


----------



## moody (Mar 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> He'll be back from camp in a couple of days.



How many trips does he get ? I'm just curious not complaining. I mean we all know he'll be back and repeat the cycle and will find his bus again.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 25, 2013)

moody said:


> How many trips does he get ? I'm just curious not complaining. I mean we all know he'll be back and repeat the cycle and will find his bus again.



Each consecutive banning is for a longer period of time. Each violation has a number of points assigned to it. Some violations carry just a few points, some carry a lot.

When a member accumulates enough points he can be banned for life. He can also be banned for life for some of the more serious violations. We don't generally perma ban anybody unless there's just no other alternative but some guys perma-band themselves through bad behavior and the points they accumulate.

Some of our best members had a little trouble following the rules when they were new...and they spent some time at camp. Some of them spent a _lot_ of time at camp. A couple of them are the go-to guys for saw information and they contribute a lot to the forum.

I think Sledrat can make a contribution here and, once he understands the rules and starts following them, he'll fit in just fine.

We'll give him a chance...the same chance we give everybody else. Including you. If he doesn't want to play by the same set of rules the rest of you do, if he continues a pattern of disruptive behavior, and if he again resorts to personal attacks when somebody disagrees with him he'll be gone longer next time. Quite a bit longer.


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Mar 25, 2013)

man what a show! im so upset i missed it:msp_angry:

i spit my beer on the floor after reading randy's"you should try them"....the dog was under the table....now i'm going to give the dog a bath

you guys suck(as i laugh my way to the shower)


----------



## moody (Mar 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Each consecutive banning is for a longer period of time. Each violation has a number of points assigned to it. Some violations carry just a few points, some carry a lot.
> 
> When a member accumulates enough points he can be banned for life. He can also be banned for life for some of the more serious violations. We don't generally perma ban anybody unless there's just no other alternative but some guys perma-band themselves through bad behavior and the points they accumulate.
> 
> ...



Works for me. You guys do your jobs well so I wont disagree on the we've all said some sketchy stuff. If he wants to change I'll be civil. If he wants to attack well I'll revert to my 6th grade tatics. I don't hate the guy for lacking intelligence. I just dislike him for his lack of respect for others. Hopefully that changes.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 25, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I guess John and friends used to shake this place up pretty good back then, or so he has told me...LOL



I wasnt around back then but I understand John/Dennis and a few others stretched the envelope a tad bit,,,, especially during the hells kitchen days...


----------



## Vibes (Mar 26, 2013)

I wanted to ask him what kinds of bikes he had under those tarps. If he's saving saws from the scrapyard, he's probably got lots of goodies stacked all around the place.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> I wasnt around back then but I understand John/Dennis and a few others stretched the envelope a tad bit,,,, especially during the hells kitchen days...



Like when John would log in three times under three different user names and start three way arguments with himself? 

The software would catch the multiple IDs now but it was pretty funny then.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 26, 2013)

how ya go about knowing how many infraction points you got?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 26, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> how ya go about knowing how many infraction points you got?



Click "Settings" at the top right of your page. Tells you when they expire too. What I want to know is, how many is too many?


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 26, 2013)

sorry but yer gonna have to be more explicit with me. i clicked "settings" at top right and "settings" at bottom right but didn't see anything to tell me points. i typically can follow step-by-step instructions


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> sorry but yer gonna have to be more explicit with me. i clicked "settings" at top right and "settings" at bottom right but didn't see anything to tell me points. i typically can follow step-by-step instructions



You don't have any infraction points...that's why nothing shows.


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You don't have any infraction points...that's why nothing shows.



I was going to say, I just click settings and scroll down and it shows my rap sheet, points total, and then a page of freindly little messages from that Gologit guy


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks guys. good to know. kinda hard to know when your approaching the boundary unless you've hit it a time or two. meanwhile, i'll just keep on keepin on.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> thanks guys. good to know. kinda hard to know when your approaching the boundary unless you've hit it a time or two. meanwhile, i'll just keep on keepin on.



Yup...you're right up there with about 95% of the AS membership who never get any infractions. We appreciate that.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup...you're right up there with about 95% of the AS membership who never get any infractions. We appreciate that.



preciate yall moderatin skills too. i'll just keep my two goody shoes. ahem


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup...you're right up there with about 95% of the AS membership who never get any infractions. We appreciate that.



So I guess that means I'm in the "other" 5% that's a real PITA? :bang:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> So I guess that means I'm in the "other" 5% that's a real PITA? :bang:



Well, not _lately._


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2013)

Heh heh.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 26, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> I wasnt around back then but I understand John/Dennis and a few others stretched the envelope a tad bit,,,, especially during the hells kitchen days...



They raised a lot of hell back then, they gave each other their pass words to this site and would often stay up all night posting chit in each others AS users name not really caring about what was said or what it was about, some really bad picts also....LOL

Lots of trips to banned camp resulted.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> When I first joined here, I thought you were John Lambert.



Way back there Darin came up with a feature called Parachat, where you could log on under any name, and there were no rules, well at least
at first. Darin and Lambert and several others were on one night, just fooling around. No one was sure who was who, and it was hilarious fun,
there would have been all kinds of whing over that feature, but the mod and owner were on there too. That is the only time I have ever used another username, and it was Montanasky, part of Walt Galer's e-mail address at the time. I went into this long story of Llama husbandry
gone wrong, and that started all of the Llama stuff with me.

The funniest thing was a while later, Walt sent me a message about Llamas, asking me questions about it, as he raised Llamas up there as
well.
That was likely where the username hijacking idea started, especially when some member's passwords were let known somehow.

Back in the early days, there was not much call for moderators. I was chastised once by the members for using the word beer in the same 
sentence as chainsaws.

We never were sure about Beavergirl though........


----------



## cmarti (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:


> So what threads make you think I have ever posted here under another username?



None really, I just couldn't believe this guy is real, and that maybe someone was having fun. Space came to mind as he consistently pokes the dragon, and your sense of humor put you on the suspect list. Did not mean to cast doubt on your character......actually it would take a genious to invent the "Rat". I owe you a beer


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

Nah, I am usually the one with the rope routing out the imposters/troublemakers, we have had a bunch over the years.

One used to have a username like "beginner" etc. Making the gang here jump through some serious hoops before being rooted out.

Every now and again I am wrong, maybe.....

I am usually loaded for bear......

That is the problem with using shotguns in crowds, it can get messy......


----------



## griffonks (Mar 26, 2013)

I think that SR should have a Canadian version of American Pickers. Sort of a new Red Green show. He kind of reminds me of Earnest T Bass too.


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2013)

griffonks said:


> I think that SR should have a Canadian version of American Pickers. Sort of a new Red Green show. He kind of reminds me of Earnest T Bass too.




He reminds me of Forrest Gump crossed with Chumly off Pawn Stars. With tourettes.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

DSS said:


> He reminds me of Forrest Gump crossed with Chumly off Pawn Stars. With tourettes.



Forrest Gump was an American hero!! True success story of living with an IQ of 71.


----------



## Fifelaker (Mar 26, 2013)

moody said:


> Forrest Gump was an American hero!! True success story of living with an IQ of 71.



The visaual I got with the cows statement was good.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> The visaual I got with the cows statement was good.



I agree  LOL He must have drank 18 of them Dr. Pepper's


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 26, 2013)

moody said:


> I agree  LOL He must have drank 18 of them Dr. Pepper's



I've watched that movie way too many times. Everyday after summer school for an entire summer.
That was 16yrs ago. Not that I'm all that proud, but I can recite 95% of the entire movie. Now when I watch it with my wife.....I have to be silent or she get pizzed


GUUUUUUMP! Why did you put that chainsaw together so quickly, Gump?

You told me to, Drill Sergeant? 

This is a new company record! If it wouldn't be such a waste of a damn-fine enlisted man I'd recommend you for Mastermind Work Saws! You are gonna be head chimp someday, Gump, now disassemble your chainsaw and continue!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 26, 2013)

moody said:


> I agree  LOL He must have drank 18 of them Dr. Pepper's



Ohhh......

"The best thing about visiting the President is the food! Now, since it was all free, and I wasn't hungry but thirsty, I must've drank me fifteen Dr. Peppers."


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zogger (Mar 26, 2013)

Fish said:


> Way back there Darin came up with a feature called Parachat, where you could log on under any name, and there were no rules, well at least
> at first. Darin and Lambert and several others were on one night, just fooling around. No one was sure who was who, and it was hilarious fun,
> there would have been all kinds of whing over that feature, but the mod and owner were on there too. That is the only time I have ever used another username, and it was Montanasky, part of Walt Galer's e-mail address at the time. I went into this long story of Llama husbandry
> gone wrong, and that started all of the Llama stuff with me.
> ...



Tell us more stories about beavergirl, uncle fish!


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2013)

zogger said:


> Tell us more stories about beavergirl, uncle fish!



Here is an alleged photo.....


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around the whole thing. I first "met" Sledrat a month or so ago, when he started a thread saying he was new to saws, and asking some basic safety advice. I replied and he thanked me. I have recently been very busy thinking up snarky comments and inventing falling techniques, and had read none of his other posts until lunch break today. WTF??? I feel dumb offering newb advice to somebody who clearly isn't new to saws. Did he also just call Bob a "cry baby"? A side point, water injection is used frequently in the car modding world, frequently mixed with methanol (although it's not really needed). It is injected as a mist into the intake manifold, and when it evaporates, pulls a lot of the heat out of the combustion chambers allowing you to run more boost and timing before detonation. A nice side effect of this is it leaves the engines squeaky clean. I'm too lazy to copy, cut and paste all Sledrat's posts, but here is one word which appears frequently.
> 
> HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa. Draw your own conclusions....................:msp_biggrin:




Ya again thanks for your advise why i said i was a newb 
Because its nice to see other folks views of safety and what they do....
I have few of my own but still have room for improvement in that dept....
another reason i asked was i was thinking maybe if a newby to saws 
seen the thread would save him a world of crap?

Like maybe saving a arm or leg or something like that,,

Never to old to learn 


If i have offended in anyway not my intention..

your advise was good.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Ya again thanks for your advise why i said i was a newb
> Because its nice to see other folks views of safety and what they do....
> I have few of my own but still have room for improvement in that dept....
> another reason i asked was i was thinking maybe if a newby to saws
> ...




Welcome back. In all honesty what upsets me and some others is when a self admitted newb becomes an expert in a week. It's ok if you're learning we understand not everyone has the right answer. But don't write people off who may have the answer. I've been around saws my whole life but until my late teenage years really had no real knowledge of them. And even until last fall didn't know a whole lot but I've asked questions listened and learned. And if that makes me a brown noser then so be it.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Is this when all the apologies start sledrat? A blanket statement, "_if_ I offended, then, uh, I _might_ be kinda sorry" is a little bit short of the mark for what you dished out.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

Dude im done talking to you..GET IT? 
You are 5??
what you are its not your fault..
So basically FLOCK OFF :hmm3grin2orange:

like i said i hate brown noser limpwristed whislte blowers..
get it??


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Is this when all the apologies start sledrat? A blanket statement, "_if_ I offended, then, uh, I _might_ be kinda sorry" is a little bit short of the mark for what you dished out.



Nope you swine trader lol
you should put up your fake AMERICAN WANNA BE lol


As for why im saying sorry to that dude
is because he did try and help a newb out..
as for you your just a idiot..


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Nope you swine trader lol
> you should put up your fake AMERICAN WANNA BE lol



That was a quick relapse. Trip wasn't long enough apparently.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Dude im done talking to you..GET IT?
> You are 5??
> what you are its not your fault..
> So basically FLOCK OFF :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



I needed a laugh! Thanks. 

BTW, I am an inkpusher as well. 

Are you trying to utilize homophobic hate speech when you call me limpwristed? Just looking for clarity here.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Dude im done talking to you..GET IT?
> You are 5??
> what you are its not your fault..
> So basically FLOCK OFF :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



I'd say a smart man would quit talking while he's still here. Unless he planned on taking a vacation.

But we all know you're not too smart.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 26, 2013)

in before lock.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Nope you swine trader lol
> you should put up your fake AMERICAN WANNA BE lol
> 
> 
> ...



rats, do you go to anger management classes? 

I'm not even going to whistleblow regarding your two recent personal attacks because you are too entertaining to get banned just yet.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

moody said:


> I'd say a smart man would quit talking while he's still here. Unless he planned on taking a vacation.
> 
> But we all know you're not too smart.




Well ya see your a lil brown noser it seems you can insult folks all the time
with no worrys of getting banned???
hows this so?


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> rats, do you go to anger management classes?
> 
> I'm not even going to whistleblow regarding your two recent personal attacks because you are too entertaining to get banned just yet.




Zombie and MOOdy why dont ya come on down to my neck of the woods?

We could go a for coffeee


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Dude im done talking to you..GET IT?
> You are 5??
> what you are its not your fault..
> So basically FLOCK OFF :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



Here's a rule in the guideline's you apparently skipped.

10. You are not permitted to post or mention information that contains content intended to victimize, harass, degrade, or intimidate an individual or group of individuals on the basis of religion, gender, race, ethnicity, age, disability, or sexual orientation. Hate speech of any type will result in suspension at ArboristSite.com. 


Should we start the bus?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 26, 2013)

*wait for it........*

10


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Well ya see your a lil brown noser it seems you can insult folks all the time
> with no worrys of getting banned???
> hows this so?



How can I insult someone with no moral fiber? I've had infractions for poor language. But I follow the guidelines unlike yourself.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Zombie and MOOdy why dont ya come on down to my neck of the woods?
> 
> We could go a for coffeee



No you can't touch me there! No offense I just don't feel it's worth getting a pass port.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Nope you swine trader lol
> you should put up your fake AMERICAN WANNA BE lol
> 
> 
> ...



Sledrat, would you like to rephrase any of this?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Zombie and MOOdy why dont ya come on down to my neck of the woods?
> 
> We could go a for coffeee



I'm in. Just a warning, I'm very limp wristed and I get a little touchy feely around manly men with thick mix in their machines. Wink wink, nudge nudge. What's your number? I'm in MB all the time for work. Wives don't need to know either cowboy opcorn:


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

Or your a mod 
anyways im done here
this is boring your both on IGGY


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Or your a mod
> anyways im done here
> this is boring your both on IGGY



what does that even mean? I might be too smart for you to be able to insult me. That's kinda cool


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Or your a mod
> anyways im done here
> this is boring your both on IGGY



Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> I'm in. Just a warning, I'm very limp wristed and I get a little touchy feely around manly men with thick mix in their machines. Wink wink, nudge nudge. What's your number? I'm in MB all the time for work. Wives don't need to know either cowboy opcorn:



Now yer startin to scare me alil but ya 



you sure you still want my number?//

Its all good bud im just ribbin ya


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Or your a mod
> anyways im done here
> this is boring your both on IGGY



You might have to put everybody on ignore if they bother you that much. You really need to work on your people skills, develop a sense of humor, basic stuff like that.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Now yer startin to scare me alil but ya
> 
> anytime there bud maybe i can smash your teeth down your throat for ya ?
> or release my dawgs on ya who knows ?
> ...



Thought you were Buddhist? Because you're Ghandi !


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Now yer startin to scare me alil but ya
> 
> anytime there bud maybe i can smash your teeth down your throat for ya ?
> or release my dawgs on ya who knows ?
> ...




That did it.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Now yer startin to scare me alil but ya
> 
> anytime there bud maybe i can smash your teeth down your throat for ya ?
> or release my dawgs on ya who knows ?
> ...



Yep, now I actually do. Along with full name and address please. I know a man in uniform that needs to read your threat and come visit you


----------



## sledrat (Mar 26, 2013)

What threat?


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> What threat?



Apparently you type faster than you think. And you really don't type that fast.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

you edit too slow Rat. See ya around. I'm usually in a pink tutu with rainbow nailpolish so wave nice if you see me


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 26, 2013)

stay away from the Crown Royal. Guys like you should stick to Blue or Canadian.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

sledrat said:


> What threat?



The one that you tried to delete but didn't quite make it in time. It's quoted in two posts. 

Maybe when you come back you can spend some time in the Political forum. Those guys like to argue.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> The one that you tried to delete but didn't quite make it in time. It's quoted in two posts.
> 
> Maybe when you come back you can spend some time in the Political forum. Those guys like to argue.



That lasted about 45 minutes haha. I'm giving you some rep for being probably the most patient/forgiving person on this site. You've given him chances hopefully he'll realize this.

Ok I guess I need to spread the wealth. But remember that I tried.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah, you do good work Bob. I know I pushed the exact right button on purpose to make him lose it, and I probably shouldn't do that. But, I just think it's better to find out now than wait until someone unexpected has to put up with it. I gave him lot's of chances to turn it humorous and have fun but I just don't think he works like that.


----------



## Macman125 (Mar 26, 2013)

I will have to admit; This has been my entertainment for the day.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 26, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> yeah, you do good work Bob. I know I pushed the exact right button on purpose to make him lose it, and I probably shouldn't do that. But, I just think it's better to find out now than wait until someone unexpected has to put up with it. I gave him lot's of chances to turn it humorous and have fun but I just don't think he works like that.



Tune in again at 8:01 PM on 3/30...that's when the bus gets back from camp. I've got a funny feeling that things aren't going to change much.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Tune in again at 8:01 PM on 3/30...that's when the bus gets back from camp. I've got a funny feeling that things aren't going to change much.



opcorn: the saga continues.......


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 26, 2013)

Quite the surprise how this thread turned out, huh? Well, maybe not....


----------



## bryanr2 (Mar 27, 2013)

how many times do you have to go to camp before you get permanantly "ex-communicated"?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn, he told me he was coming to Kentucky to show me a thing or to so I was busy organizing my shoes and missed all the fun. My guess is he is a little guy who was always picked on or a big kid who was picked on because he was physically and mentally slow and he is now trying to compensate on the Internet.


----------



## les-or-more (Mar 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> The one that you tried to delete but didn't quite make it in time. It's quoted in two posts.
> 
> Maybe when you come back you can spend some time in the Political forum. Those guys like to argue.



Thats not true those other guys make me do it!:msp_tongue:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 27, 2013)

I will give him the benefit of the doubt about the plate in his head. It doesn't mean we have to put up with it, but it would explain a lot of things: anger, failure to learn, lack of social skill...most of the members here must have a plate come to think of it!!!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 27, 2013)

Threads like this, while annoying for the Mods, keep me grinning here at work! 


I'll have to check in on Sat evening...opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Arbonaut (Mar 27, 2013)

workshop said:


> I might be getting myself in trouble here, but in a way I can identify with Rat. In that I like to collect saws no matter the condition and no matter that they come from the scrap yard. Most of them are probably only good for scrap and nothing else but it just bothers me that they get thrown away when they still have some purpose, however small it may be. I'm probably too sentimental about chainsaws but that's the way I am. I used to mix everything at 20:1 and run it figuring the extra oil won't hurt. But now I figure the manufacturer had a specific reason for the ratio they say to use. So I mix per the insructions. Can I run 50:1 in a 40:1 saw and have no problems? Probably, given the higher quality of todays oils versus even a few years ago. But I believe in running what the manufacturer says to run. Will I run a water mist through my engines? No. I'm not saying Rat is right, but if he wants to do that then good luck. I just recently joined AS a few weeks ago but, in the past, if I wanted to learn something about chainsaws I would google it. And guess what always came up, a reference to a thread thread from here. I read enough to get as many different opinions as I could get and then made my own decision. I believe that everyone has the intelligence to that. Especially new beginners. My only mistake was not joining this website years ago because I felt ashamed of going to the junk yard and picking up saws before they were melted down. You know the stuff, the ones where the piston and cylinder became so corroded that you couldn't tell which was which. But eventually I would get enough that I could combine several into one good runner. That's the only way I can do it, besides getting the occasional deal on craigslist, 20 or 30 dollars at a time. So that's the way I will continue to get saws and that's probably where Rat gets his from too, so in a way I'm not a whole lot different than him. Other than I can communicate better than him. Thanks for listening to me guys (and gals),I really have a good time whenever I'm on here.
> Steve



Place needs more guys like this.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder if he sings the "wheelz on the bus" song on his ride to kamp.


----------



## half_full (Mar 27, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I wonder if he sings the "wheelz on the bus" song on his ride to kamp.



On the way to camp? I bet it's always playing. Anyone want to start a pool on date/time of next trip to camp?


----------



## mitch95100 (Mar 27, 2013)

Im guessing chit happened between page 5 and here?
Some one recap

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2013)

Fish said:


> Here is an alleged photo.....



:msp_wub:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Mar 27, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> Im guessing chit happened between page 5 and here?
> Some one recap
> 
> Sent from me to you using my fingers



Post #187/188 show the quote of what happened. Same old, same old. 'Rat claims to know all and anyone that questions he gets upset. Communicated a threat towards another member and got to another cooling off period.... The next edition will be out on Mar 30th at 8:01 pm... so stay tuned.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> The next edition will be out on Mar 30th at 8:01 pm... so stay tuned.



That date has been moved..it's now April 1st at 8 a.m. He missed you guys and tried to register under an alias.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That date has been moved..it's now April 1st at 8 a.m. He missed you guys and tried to register under an alias.



what are the odds , april fools day :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Vikingdemon (Mar 27, 2013)

APRIL FOOLS 

HA!! WONT BE THE 1ST 

check out my site your site is goin up 
and ping ping ping lmao its all good folkz

heres my site 

come on in 

A few of you are going up on the Wall


----------



## Vikingdemon (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep it wont be APRIL 1st it will be soon than that if i wanted too

Im Creating a section for your trolls on my website called

THE OLD CLOWNS of Arboristsite.com 

its gonna be fun all in fun you know just ribbing ya all

So far Guido and moody will be in the lead ha
Check it out


its all good..


----------



## jh35 (Mar 27, 2013)

Did that Viking demon post just get deleted? I thought it was fishy.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That date has been moved..it's now April 1st at 8 a.m. He missed you guys and tried to register under an alias.



Last I saw he was 'vikingdemon' on the Guido thread...'bout 90 seconds ago. I even got "liked" by him. Yay.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2013)

Vikingdemon said:


> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> HA!! WONT BE THE 1ST
> 
> ...



You'll have a lot of time to work on your site. Your two latest aliases are banned for good. You yourself are banned until 4/27. Any further aliases or attempts to disrupt the forum and you'll be gone for good.


----------



## vikingdemonz (Mar 27, 2013)

HE WAS>???? what a guy Wish he would just go away lol

his site even sucks however a few of the boyz here are up on his site

guess they pi$$ED him off?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 27, 2013)

rats just cant keep away from the cheese


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> rats just cant keep away from the cheese


If He gets his IP banned, he won't get no more cheese here under any name.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 27, 2013)

vikingdemonz said:


> HE WAS>???? what a guy Wish he would just go away lol
> 
> his site even sucks however a few of the boyz here are up on his site
> 
> guess they pi$$ED him off?



He seems persistent. Like many non life threatening ailments involving an itch or rash.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> If He gets his IP banned, he won't get no more cheese here under any name.



That's the next step if he keeps acting up.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 27, 2013)

vikingdemonz said:


> HE WAS>???? what a guy Wish he would just go away lol
> 
> his site even sucks however a few of the boyz here are up on his site
> 
> guess they pi$$ED him off?



Very funny, SR...enjoy your vacation.


----------



## DSS (Mar 27, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> He seems persistent. Like many non life threatening ailments involving an itch or rash.




Pics.


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That date has been moved..it's now April 1st at 8 a.m. He missed you guys and tried to register under an alias.



actually seems to have succeeded see this thread...

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/128646-59.htm


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 27, 2013)

DSS said:


> Pics.


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Mar 27, 2013)

This thread title should be re-named.

*Greasy Lil Sledrats Chainsaw Thread*


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 8, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I wonder if he sings the "wheelz on the bus" song on his ride to kamp.



I bet its hard to sing and lick the window at the same time.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 8, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I bet its hard to sing and lick the window at the same time.



This guy knows no limits to his many talents, just ask him.


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 8, 2013)

Adirondackstihl said:


> This thread title should be re-named.
> 
> *Greasy Lil Sledrats Chainsaw Thread*



More like things to do to send you to banned camp thread


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 8, 2013)

I just spent an hour reading all this,entertaining to say the least:msp_thumbup:


----------



## elanjoe (Apr 8, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I just spent an hour reading all this,entertaining to say the least:msp_thumbup:



You know it !


----------



## Stephen C. (Apr 9, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> I just spent an hour reading all this,entertaining to say the least:msp_thumbup:



that is an hour you can't get back.....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe he will come back from banned camp as sleighmouse.


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 9, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Maybe he will come back from banned camp as sleighmouse.



Even though I am an inkpushing, brown-nosing, moderator enjoying chainsaw noobie, I am personally going to give the Sledrat the benefit of the doubt upon his return. If he plays well with others, I see no reason to antagonize or provoke him into banned camp type behavior. I am not going to lie and say I have high expectations, but I suspect other now-prominent AS members had a rocky start. If the feelings already run too deep for forgiveness then so be it


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Even though I am an inkpushing, brown-nosing, moderator enjoying chainsaw noobie, I am personally going to give the Sledrat the benefit of the doubt upon his return. If he plays well with others, I see no reason to antagonize or provoke him into banned camp type behavior. I am not going to lie and say I have high expectations, but I suspect other now-prominent AS members had a rocky start. If the feelings already run too deep for forgiveness then so be it



Exactly right. When he comes back he should be treated like any other member. If he makes an effort to get along he's welcome here...just like anybody else.

If he continues a pattern of behavior that's disruptive and insulting he'll be banned. Again, just like anybody else.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope he comes back. 

When he insults me I find it to be absolutely hilarious. I went back and read some of the stuff he wrote and it just cracks me up. 

everyone needs a 49th chance I always say.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

Never really seen a thread quite like this.........


----------



## elanjoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> I hope he comes back.
> 
> When he insults me I find it to be absolutely hilarious. I went back and read some of the stuff he wrote and it just cracks me up.
> 
> everyone needs a 49th chance I always say.



" ink covered brown nose slinger " Haha


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

Fish said:


> Never really seen a thread quite like this.........



Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Any suggestions?





Gologit said:


> Exactly right. *When he comes back he should be treated like any other member.* If he makes an effort to get along he's welcome here...just like anybody else.
> 
> If he continues a pattern of behavior that's disruptive and insulting he'll be banned. Again, just like anybody else.



Make sure two certain guys understand this.


----------



## elanjoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Any suggestions?



well you could ......................... ? Naw , never mind.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Any suggestions?



Me? 

Never........


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

Fish said:


> Me?
> 
> Never........



Good.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Make sure two certain guys understand this.



well, actually I thought I treated him much better than anyone who has ever publicly threatened to smash my teeth in.

If I treated him the same as I would treat anyone else that threatened to smash my teeth in I would have to be _considerably_ meaner. 

I guess equality is important, so I will not discriminate in the future and I will act as I would with any normal person  

Heck, I didn't even whistleblow. He might have threatened to shoot me if I had whistleblown. But maybe it was the inkslinging that ticked him off, and everyone knows I sure do inksling.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Good.



shakin the bush here boss - Bing Videos


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper,

Gologit asked "Any suggestions?"

I suggested making sure a couple of guys understand that "When he comes back he should be treated like any other member."

I named no names, I pointed no fingers, nor did I criticize anybody's actions.

As you have opted to step up, I will point out that jumping all over the guy within nine minutes of his return from banned camp might have had something to do with him coming unglued.

FWIW the "smashing teeth in" comment came after SL was getting trounced, not beforehand.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh great...now he has you feuding with each other and he's not even _here._ C'mon guys....enough.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan, when he comes back next time I am not even going to ask for an apology. I will just offer a big loving hug and offer to hold his hand through the hard times. I will be gentle as a jaybird. So sweet it will give you a cavity. Just watch, he will be healed by my compassion. I just know it.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Oh great...now he has you feuding with each other and he's not even _here._ C'mon guys....enough.



no more fightin from us Boss. 

We're changed men. I will love sledrat until he is all better. He needs us. I am going to help him through his problems and set a good example.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> no more fightin from us Boss.
> 
> We're changed men. I will love sledrat until he is all better. He needs us. I am going to help him through his problems and set a good example.



There are questions that come to mind...but I'm not going to ask them.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Dan, when he comes back next time I am not even going to ask for an apology. I will just offer a big loving hug and offer to hold his hand through the hard times. I will be gentle as a jaybird. So sweet it will give you a cavity. Just watch, he will be healed by my compassion. I just know it.



Now where's the fun in that?

To tell you the truth I was having a great time watching this thread as it was going down. Better than the junk on TeeVee anyday.

My problem today is I started making observations. People always get mad at me when I do that. You would think I would learn to keep my big yap shut....


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> no more fightin from us Boss.
> 
> We're changed men. I will love sledrat until he is all better. He needs us. I am going to help him through his problems and set a good example.



:msp_scared:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

You don't have to ask.

I'm three weeks post op now. I'm not quite ready for the whole forum to know, but between you me and fencepost I think I'm going to be Jessica. 

I'm all about love, peace and compassion. It's the new me. The Jessica me. I love you guys. All of you.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

you don't have to say anything guys. 

I can feel the support.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> you don't have to say anything guys.
> 
> *I can feel the support*.


Hmmm...Underwear might be too tight.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> you don't have to say anything guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I can feel the support.




That's cause apparently your jockstrap doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm...Underwear might be too tight.:hmm3grin2orange:



nope, don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## DSS (Apr 9, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Hmmm...Underwear might be too tight.:hmm3grin2orange:




HEY!!!! I saw him first.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

DSS said:


> HEY!!!! I saw him first.



oh behave boys. 

I'm going to visit Lambert first. We go way back...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 9, 2013)

No more fighting View attachment 289559


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> You don't have to ask.
> 
> I'm three weeks post op now. I'm not quite ready for the whole forum to know, but between you me and fencepost I think I'm going to be Jessica.
> 
> I'm all about love, peace and compassion. It's the new me. The Jessica me. I love you guys. All of you.



Congratulations Jessica, the AS "Pics or it didn't happen" rule has been suspended just for you.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Congratulations Jessica, the AS "Pics or it didn't happen" rule has been suspended just for you.



Thanks.

But, rules are rules.


----------



## elanjoe (Apr 9, 2013)

*He WONT GET FOOLED AGAIN*

:cool2:


[video=youtube;SHhrZgojY1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHhrZgojY1Q[/video]






Hopefully


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2013)

DSS said:


> HEY!!!! I saw him first.


I posted first, so there...:msp_flapper:


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 9, 2013)

Y-M-C-A------ not that there is anything wrong with that . You guys certainly can make an old man laugh! :yoyo::yoyo: Something good has come from this after all.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

zombiechopper said:


> thanks.
> 
> But, rules are rules.



fify
View attachment 289566


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm working up to that Dan. 

Decided to do the bottom end work first. Get the crank case swapped out, new aftermarket bearings. I decided to use those cheap chinese seals, so I hope they work ok. The crank modifications were the hardest part, but now all the tricky stuff is done. 

Just need to swap jugs, clean all the scruffy junk off and apply new decals now. That's the easy part. Anyone can change top ends, but it takes a real man to do the bottom end work. 

Once it's all done I'm switching to 20:1 mix. I'm worried about keeping all the new parts lubed during break in, and I feel it's the safest way. If I foul a plug or two, well then that's ok. Plugs are cheap, but trust me new bearings are not.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 9, 2013)

speechless...


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Nik. 

I don't want folks thinking sledrat was abnormal. All Canadians are in fact bat crap crazy. This should help him feel included. That's important for self esteem, and I am here to support him for his return. Just want to set the proper tone, ya know?

This forum needs a makeover. We need to bring back the bromance.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Hi Nik.
> 
> I don't want folks thinking sledrat was abnormal. All Canadians are in fact bat crap crazy. This should help him feel included. That's important for self esteem, and I am here to support him for his return. Just want to set the proper tone, ya know?
> 
> This forum needs a makeover. We need to bring back the bromance.



...and I know just the place for it. Stand by for transfer.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

we made the jump to lightspeed. 

is this the new rep thread?


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> ...and I know just the place for it. Stand by for transfer.



That's twice now that I've been sent to OTF.

The weird thing is now I *REALLY* want to start wearing a bicycle helmet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> we made the jump to lightspeed.
> 
> is this the new rep thread?


Guess it is.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

All it took was admitting to being a post op tranny. Too easy. Next time I'll have find some way to work in some sheep.


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> I'm working up to that Dan.
> 
> Decided to do the bottom end work first. Get the crank case swapped out, new aftermarket bearings. I decided to use those cheap chinese seals, so I hope they work ok. The crank modifications were the hardest part, but now all the tricky stuff is done.
> 
> ...



Do not forget to swap your johnson rod with a canooter valve.


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> You don't have to ask.
> 
> I'm three weeks post op now. I'm not quite ready for the whole forum to know, but between you me and fencepost I think I'm going to be Jessica.
> 
> I'm all about love, peace and compassion. It's the new me. The Jessica me. I love you guys. All of you.



I may regret this request, morbid curiosity I guess, but here it goes, PICTURES!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> That's twice now that I've been sent to OTF.
> 
> The weird thing is now I *REALLY* want to start wearing a bicycle helmet.



You didn't get sent to Off Topic, the whole thread was sent there. 

I figured that the guys in the Chainsaw forum might enjoy the forum more if there were a few more saw related posts and less of, well, whatever this thread became. Little things like staying at least _close_ to the intent of the forum seem to make people happier. Mostly.

I left a redirect that expires after the OP returns from camp so he can find it easier. If he wants to.

And that bike helmet thing? We advise them...but they're optional.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> I may regret this request, morbid curiosity I guess, but here it goes, PICTURES!



No pictures!


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> No pictures!



Where is your sense of adventure?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't figure out how to hold the camera to get a flattering angle. 

Maybe a full length mirror?


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> All it took was admitting to being a post op tranny. Too easy. Next time I'll have find some way to work in some sheep.



HTH







View attachment 289600


----------



## DSS (Apr 9, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> That's twice now that I've been sent to OTF.




Amateur.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

green glowing Zombie sheep! Oh Fudge! 

and yet, I feel strangely scottish urges. 

(Shut up, I'm Scotch, so I can say I like sheep.)


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 9, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But, rules are rules.





Oh good heavens - you're not going to drag me into this now, are you? Just when it was starting to turn to the good!?!

Let's go back to that bromance thing. Here - maybe a few midgets would help. Where's cjcoon when you need him??

View attachment 289606


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 9, 2013)

that's actually me unclemoustache. 

It's trimmed way back now because I really like hamburgers, but I kept biting my own fur when trying to eat them. Kinda takes the enjoyment out of a nice burger. 

had it like this for a while too


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice! Good lookin' chap, I must say.  (But then, everyone with a moustache is good looking. It can't be helped.)

Yes, eating is somewhat difficult, and I've chomped more than a few hairs in my time. My wife's big complaint is when the hairs go up her nose when we kiss. :taped:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Very nice! Good lookin' chap, I must say.  (But then, everyone with a moustache is good looking. It can't be helped.)
> 
> Yes, eating is somewhat difficult, and I've chomped more than a few hairs in my time. My wife's big complaint is when the hairs go up her nose when we kiss. :taped:



Yes, it takes dedication to look as good as we do. Sacrifices must be made so that people can have something nice to admire. 

My Wife hates the moustache. It really ticked her off when we were walking in the mall one day and a good looking woman said to her friend loud enough to make sure I could hear, "I'm strangely attracted to that guy..." 

I also had a very elderly lady come up to me at work grab me by the ears and kiss me. Then she said "I'm going home to think about you". 

20 something hotties, octogenarians, it matters not. The moustache twitterpates them all.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 10, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Yes, it takes dedication to look as good as we do. Sacrifices must be made so that people can have something nice to admire.
> 
> My Wife hates the moustache. It really ticked her off when we were walking in the mall one day and a good looking woman said to her friend loud enough to make sure I could hear, "I'm strangely attracted to that guy..."
> 
> ...



Were these ladies shorn?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Very nice! Good lookin' chap, I must say.  (But then, everyone with a moustache is good looking. It can't be helped.)
> 
> Yes, eating is somewhat difficult, and I've chomped more than a few hairs in my time. *My wife's big complaint is when the hairs go up her nose when we kiss. * :taped:


:msp_w00t:With all them kids?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

nmurph said:


> Were these ladies shorn?



I prefer them bushy. Gives the velcro gloves something to grab


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 10, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> My Wife hates the moustache. It really ticked her off when we were walking in the mall one day and a good looking woman said to her friend loud enough to make sure I could hear, "I'm strangely attracted to that guy..."
> 
> I also had a very elderly lady come up to me at work grab me by the ears and kiss me. Then she said "I'm going home to think about you".
> 
> 20 something hotties, octogenarians, it matters not. The moustache twitterpates them all.




I hear ya. Old and young alike have given me many compliments, although I've never been kissed or grabbed! :msp_wub: (Probably hard to reach me through the mass of children).


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 10, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> I prefer them bushy. Gives the velcro gloves something to grab




And as for that, I happen to be from Montana, but I'll say no more on that topic. :msp_scared:


----------



## HuskStihl (Apr 10, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


>



This picture leaves me with many questions, the foremost two being;

1) why would such a handsome, handsome man ever want to "change"?

2) are there any assault rifle and/or fertilizer/diesel purchase restrictions in Saskatchewan?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> This picture leaves me with many questions, the foremost two being;
> 
> 1) why would such a handsome, handsome man ever want to "change"?
> 
> 2) are there any assault rifle and/or fertilizer/diesel purchase restrictions in Saskatchewan?



1) Change is good. I'll try anything once

2) Everything fun is illegal in Canada. We need to buy permits just to fart


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> 1) Change is good. I'll try anything once
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Everything fun is illegal in Canada. We need to buy permits just to fart




I must owe somebody one son of a ##### of a pile of money then.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

You've never paid your fart taxes?!!

Ermagerd. You. Are. So. Screwed. 

They're gonna repo all yer saws and pies and ########.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

anyone want explain why the videogame nin-tendo is blocked by the swear word sensors?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

########


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

yup. sure is.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

####
###########
sega
fleshlight


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 10, 2013)

X box
play sta tion

also blocked. 

Sega is ok


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> This picture leaves me with many questions, the foremost two being;
> 
> 1) why would such a handsome, handsome man ever want to "change"?
> 
> 2) are there any assault rifle and/or fertilizer/diesel purchase restrictions in Saskatchewan?



We are all politically correct here, it is OK if you are gay.......


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

*Old pioneer nu-17 chaiinsaw resurrection!*

<center>


<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03911_zpsc5d2131a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03911_zpsc5d2131a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03911_zpsc5d2131a.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03910_zps0ef9e490.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03910_zps0ef9e490.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03910_zps0ef9e490.jpg"/></a>
</center>


OLD PIONEER NU-17 CHAINSAW RESURRECTION!


OK ok ok FOLKZ 
IM BACK FROM BANDCAMp ha !

Thanks alot FOR VACATION it was great lol...
SO in the last posts i may have made a few folkz mad and all 
well thats not the way i am and all..
AnywaYS IM NOT HERE TO Pi$s FOLKZ OFF ECT ECT....
im HERE TO TALK AND LEARN ABOUT OLD saws!!

Anyways heres a nice old SAW i just picked up

A OLD Pioneer NU-17

Didnt run when i got it but checked it over 
and just by luck i had some spare OLD SKIDOO OLYMPIC PARTS carb parts laying around that i used in it to get it running again,,

and JOSH GEE GAWD DARN IT

IT RUNS AGAIN!


OH ya if your interested in my website just message me i will send ya link 

Have great DAY folkz..

sledrat...



<center>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03913_zps89dd98da.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03913_zps89dd98da.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03913_zps89dd98da.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03919_zpsfe2b3224.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03919_zpsfe2b3224.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03919_zpsfe2b3224.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03917_zpsba458f30.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03917_zpsba458f30.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03917_zpsba458f30.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03916_zpsdf88af5e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC03916_zpsdf88af5e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03916_zpsdf88af5e.jpg"/></a>

</center>


here ya go a few vids for ya..

[video=youtube;SxrXbIxdQ5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxrXbIxdQ5Q[/video]


----------



## workshop (May 1, 2013)

I had one of those at one time. Was real slick condition except the spark plug hole was stripped out. Traded it off along with a whole bunch of other saws. Building back up again slowly.


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

OLD Pioneer NU-17 CHAINsaw resurrection PART ii

[video=youtube;wz4uoIwDoRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz4uoIwDoRY[/video]


iN THE vID i make a error i say this the primer pressures up the tank 
It doesnt do that at all all it does is it give the carb a quick shot of feul
i stand Corrected


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

*Old pioneer nu-17 chainsaw resurrection part iii it lives !!!*

OLD PIONEER NU-17 CHAINSAW RESURRECTION PART III 

IT LIVES AGAIN!!


[video=youtube;zBQtbq-Nlwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBQtbq-Nlwc[/video]


----------



## moody (May 1, 2013)

That screw is your metering valve adjustment I believe.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 1, 2013)

good on ya sledrat. hope ya stick around a while. wantin to see that nu-17 barkin.


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

moody said:


> That screw is your metering valve adjustment I believe.



no its just the bar that holds it in place..
you got the metering right but thats about all,.
NO adjustment at all the screw does is hold it in place thats all,,

how you adjust it is u bend the tab up alil..
to give it more fuel if needed or say to compensate for old dry diaphram clearance the 
travel..
but the original is to dry its done,.. 
So no need to bend anything.. and when i mean bend up the tab i mean like 0.20 - 0.40 ,,
at most.. 

But what do i know??? im just a OLD poor hill billy ha...


----------



## moody (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> no its the bar that holds it in place..
> you got the metering right but thats about all,.



Ok


----------



## ramzilla (May 1, 2013)

Kinda glad to see you back Sledrat. I actually enjoyed this thread before all the BS. Cool saws getting saved and good pics and vids. Stick around this time.


----------



## workshop (May 1, 2013)

Always like to see what sledrat is going to find next. Anything and everything.


----------



## showrguy (May 1, 2013)

i really do kinda like this thread !!!!!!

that does'nt make me a bad person does it ??


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

THIS THREAD WILL MAKE YA GREASEY 

WARNING lol abort now!


----------



## SkippyKtm (May 1, 2013)

You mentioned in one of the above videos if there was some oil that would rejuvenate an old diaphragm. 
I just wanted ya to know that soaking an old diaphragm in brake fluid for a day or two will make it soft again.


BTW, glad to see yer back...


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

Ya thANKS i tryed ATF before it kinda worked
but ya good idea i will try brake fluid on the old dry one 
whats it gonna hurt cool thanks,,..

To the moderators here please delete the other bs craP in my thread earlier,..
I just want usefull info like this above,.,
All the rest of the stuff in previous posts need to be deleted 
please keep only usefull stuff and my saws ..the other fightin bs does no good for no one..


----------



## kwhite1271 (May 1, 2013)

After reading this thread I feel like I need a shower and an ebonics tudor!! Ha


----------



## dieselfitter (May 1, 2013)

Sledrat, I am glad you are back. The SkiDoo Elan posted in your earlier video brought back many fond memories. Thanks for posting the old saws, neat to watch. DF


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Ya thANKS i tryed ATF before it kinda worked
> but ya good idea i will try brake fluid on the old dry whats it gonna hurt cool thanks,,..
> 
> To the moderators here please delete the other bs craP in my thread earlier,..
> ...



No, we're not going to do that. That would take a lot of time that I don't have.

But I'll say this...you start over fresh as of today. If anybody brings up any of the crap from previous posts in such a way as to try to stir things up he'll be dealt with straight away.

The same goes for you. Clean slate...let's keep it that way.


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

yup faIR ENOUGH,,


----------



## moody (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Ya thANKS i tryed ATF before it kinda worked
> but ya good idea i will try brake fluid on the old dry one
> whats it gonna hurt cool thanks,,..
> 
> ...



Good to see you've turned the corner. I use brake fluid on a rag to shine up hoses on the cars before car shows. I know it eats rubber so I'd be leary of soaking for longer than 30 minutes. But that's not sayin it wouldn't work.


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

moody said:


> Good to see you've turned the corner. I use brake fluid on a rag to shine up hoses on the cars before car shows. I know it eats rubber so I'd be leary of soaking for longer than 30 minutes. But that's not sayin it wouldn't work.



turned a corner?? whoa heRE ,,,


forget it.. thanks for your approval lol


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> turned a corner?? whoa heRE ,,,
> 
> WHAT DO u EXACTLY MEAN BY THIS?
> 
> ...



Hi Sledrat. He just means he's glad you have put the old stuff behind you. That's what 'turned the corner' means. He really isn't saying anything bad in any way. 

Where are you finding the old saws? Out here I find lot's of farmers have them tucked away and just give up on em when they stop running right. Seems most farmers can make a tractor run forever no matter what is wrong with it, but when a saw gives up they just abandon it. I always thought that was kinda funny ;0

Does anyone have any ideas on refreshing the old hard airfilters on saws like this? The rock hard ones on power products type saws. I can;t even figure out what they are made of


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

Oh ya thats nice why should i be nice to the folkZ who are wrecking my thread?
As for you why are you posting here to?

I dont have time for you or him so ya thanks fer the clarification but dont need it,, or your help..


turn the corner nope ...

keep posting on this thread 

You will get me banned,, 

Cause im not a Chump or should be treat as one..

Not a hard concept right???


----------



## Eccentric (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Oh ya thats nice why should i be nice to the folkZ who are wrecking my thread?
> As for you why are you posting here to?
> 
> I dont have time for you or him so ya thanks fer the clarification but dont need it,, or your help..
> ...



Do folks need permission to post in your thread?opcorn:


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

Not at all if they got something good to say,,
but the ones who were trolling my threads just too Pi$$ me off 
they know who they are .. 
I got anger probs metal plate in the head does that,,
So ya i dont forget either ,,


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Oh ya thats nice why should i be nice to the folkZ who are wrecking my thread?
> As for you why are you posting here to?
> 
> I dont have time for you or him so ya thanks fer the clarification but dont need it,, or your help..
> ...



You're trying to start over...so are a lot of other people. Give them the benefit of the doubt.

Zombiechopper asked a polite question. It deserves a polite response.


----------



## Eccentric (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Not at all if they got something good to say,,
> but the ones who were trolling my threads just too Pi$$ me off
> they know who they are ..
> I got anger probs metal plate in the head does that,,
> So ya i dont forget either ,,



10-4.


----------



## sledrat (May 1, 2013)

Nope read his previous crap he deserves nothing from me or no reconition 
if others want to answer so be it..
or better yet start his own thread ..
IS THAT NOT FAIR??\

YA maybe im wrong im done here.. same old things here 

Im outta here 


[email protected]#$% This.,.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Oh ya thats nice why should i be nice to the folkZ who are wrecking my thread?
> As for you why are you posting here to?
> 
> I dont have time for you or him so ya thanks fer the clarification but dont need it,, or your help..
> ...





Eccentric said:


> Do folks need permission to post in your thread?opcorn:





sledrat said:


> Not at all if they got something good to say,,
> but the ones who were trolling my threads just too Pi$$ me off
> they know who they are ..
> I got anger probs metal plate in the head does that,,
> So ya i dont forget either ,,



America (and Canada) are free societies, people can post comments in this (or any other) thread without your approval as long as they abide by the rules of this forum. One would think that the time you spent away would have been a time of reflection and you would have adjusted your comments and how you interact with others. I suspect your recent return will be short lived.


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Nope read his previous crap he deserves nothing from me or no reconition
> if others want to answer so be it..
> or better yet start his own thread ..
> IS THAT NOT FAIR??\
> ...



No problem. I'll lock the thread.


----------



## bucknfeller (May 20, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 20, 2013)

In before lock!


----------



## sledrat (May 20, 2013)

thank you


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 20, 2013)

Thought this one was already locked.


----------



## Gologit (May 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thought this one was already locked.



We opened it back up so Sled Rat would have a place to post chainsaw pictures. Anything that he posts pictures of other than chainsaws will be deleted or moved.


----------



## IEL (May 20, 2013)

It got unlocked tonight? I saw it posted in one of his other locked threads that this was being opened...


----------



## president (Jun 19, 2013)

water in the cylinder turns to steam and will pock mark the jug
so says the husky techs,any remarks on this?


----------



## nixon (Jun 19, 2013)

president said:


> water in the cylinder turns to steam and will pock mark the jug
> so says the husky techs,any remarks on this?



It may , or may not , don't know . But being as it's a 2 cycle , I'm sure it wouldn't be very friendly to the bearings .


----------



## ozflea (Jun 19, 2013)

*Yeah Sled Rat is back .............................*


----------



## showrguy (Jun 19, 2013)

i kinda liked the rat too !!


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 19, 2013)

president said:


> water in the cylinder turns to steam and will pock mark the jug
> so says the husky techs,any *remarks on this*?



Yeah, I didn't know Canada had a president :msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 19, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> opcorn:



Yup.


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 19, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> opcorn:





Gologit said:


> Yup.



Same here.


----------



## ozflea (Jun 19, 2013)

*I know the feeling Sled Rat hope to see ya real soon ........................ great minds think alike*


----------



## barneyrb (Jun 19, 2013)

steve nw wi said:


> opcorn:





gologit said:


> yup.



*Double fuzz*!!!! They are ganging up on us............


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jun 19, 2013)

ozflea said:


> *I know the feeling Sled Rat hope to see ya real soon ........................ great minds think alike*



I'm awed by the combined brilliance.

And I thought Guido and I were a match made in Heaven. (Silly me.)

But I digress..., and defer...,

And screw the popcorn. Where's the beer?


----------



## splitpost (Jun 19, 2013)

pass on the popcorn it make it hard to oop:,:beer::beer:and izza:for me ,food of champions:biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 19, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> *Double fuzz*!!!! They are ganging up on us............



Hey Bob - Thanks again for selling me your old cruiser.

These unmarked rigs are the cats meow - even if it does smell like Donettos and yuppie west coast coffee in here!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 19, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> opcorn:





Gologit said:


> Yup.





Sumptin is telling me........

No Comment !


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 19, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Sumptin is telling me........
> 
> No Comment !



got the bus warmed up uncle muff ?


----------



## sgrizz (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> No Comment !



That's a first.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> That's a first.



His "No comment" said a lot though.


----------



## tpope (Jun 19, 2013)

I hope and trust that things will go very well here...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2013)

tpope said:


> I hope and trust that things will go very well here...



Thank you. We'll do our very best.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 19, 2013)

Ole sledrat must be on another puter somewhere.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jun 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Ole sledrat must be on another puter somewhere.:msp_ohmy:



Why? He's not banned or anything.

It's possible "president" is someone else. I've heard there are at least a half-dozen people in Canada.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 19, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Why? He's not banned or anything.
> 
> It's possible "president" is someone else. I've heard there are at least a half-dozen people in Canada.


It might just be a midget from the pas.


----------



## elanjoe (Jun 19, 2013)

tpope said:


> I hope and trust that things will go very well here...



Nah JACK!!!! I like watching things go BOOOM !!!:angry2::angry2::angry2:


----------



## sledrat (Jun 20, 2013)

Im here lurking once and awhile ,,,

AND I did Get a bunch of different saws that i will be posting soon!
BEEN busy 
STAY TUNED FOLKZ!


----------



## bert0168 (Jun 20, 2013)

10, 9, 8, 7.........


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Why? He's not banned or anything.
> 
> It's possible "president" is someone else. I've heard there are at least a half-dozen people in Canada.




Your math skills aint that good. You better stick to the sheep. 

No pun intended.


----------



## boda65 (Jun 20, 2013)

Subscribed. Just found this thread and read it beginning to end. Wow.
opcorn:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jun 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> Your math skills aint that good. You better stick to the sheep.
> 
> No pun intended.



Let's test my math:

There's you, Sledrat, Bob & Doug McKenzie, Celine Dion/Sasquatch and Wayne Gretzky. That's 6.

I know why you got confused, it's because a metric half dozen is different from an imperial half dozen.

HTH


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Let's test my math:
> 
> There's you, Sledrat, Bob & Doug McKenzie, Celine Dion/Sasquatch and Wayne Gretzky. That's 6.
> 
> ...



You forgot Gordon Lightfoot and all of Pierre Trudeau's ex wives. Recount please.


----------



## president (Jun 20, 2013)

Nixon is my last name and have taken president on as to leave no doubt:msp_smile:


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 20, 2013)

president said:


> Nixon is my last name and have taken president on as to leave no doubt:msp_smile:



Your U.S. history needs some work. Nobody would want to take a name after that [email protected]## :msp_smile:


----------



## IEL (Jun 20, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Let's test my math:
> 
> There's you, Sledrat, Bob & Doug McKenzie, Celine Dion/Sasquatch and Wayne Gretzky. That's 6.
> 
> ...



Missed me, pioneerguy600, dancan, ParisW, westcoaster90, Alan thick, red green, William shatner, ect


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Justin Beiber, Nanook of the North, Gedde Lee...


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Christopher Campbell, former Chief of the Hydro Pole Ministry and founder of the International Fanny Pack Hall of Fame.


----------



## IEL (Jun 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Justin Beiber, Nanook of the North, Gedde Lee...



How dare you mention that first one. :taped::censored::msp_sneaky:
He is a disgrace to Canada..... Did you see how he dressed when he went to accept an award from the priminister? I have seen drunk toddlers dress them selves more formally.


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 20, 2013)

Plus Tim Horton. Founder of the worlds worst cup of coffee.


----------



## IEL (Jun 20, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Plus Tim Horton. Founder of the worlds worst cup of coffee.



Not quite that bad. I have had one or two worse. My german great grandma used to call that a phrase in german the best translates to dish water.. LOL
Tim Hortons is real bad though.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

Gologit said:


> You forgot Gordon Lightfoot and all of Pierre Trudeau's ex wives. Recount please.



[video=youtube;r2DjqB0SO9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M[/video]

You folks forgot Jim Carrey, John Candy (RIP), and John Garand (also RIP).

Jim Carrey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

John Candy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

John Garand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this thread originally, but I just read the first four pages on my lunch break. Just want to say to some of the first responders thanks for the laughs:msp_biggrin: As for sledrat I didn't read enough to see if he got banned again. I just hope he hasn't reproduced:msp_scared:


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Joe46 said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread originally, but I just read the first four pages on my lunch break. Just want to say to some of the first responders thanks for the laughs:msp_biggrin: As for sledrat I didn't read enough to see if he got banned again. I just hope he hasn't reproduced:msp_scared:



He changed his user name to Blazin.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jun 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> *Justin Beiber*, Nanook of the North, Gedde Lee...





IEL said:


> How dare you mention that first one. :taped::censored::msp_sneaky:
> He is a disgrace to Canada.....




Not my favorite type of carpet, but I wouldn't call the guy who came up with it a disgrace to the country.



> Did you see how he dressed when he went to accept an award from the priminister? I have seen drunk toddlers dress them selves more formally.



Prime Minister of Canada, eh? That's right up there with an Olive Garden shift supervisor. :jester:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 20, 2013)

Did you guys here about the amazing new breakthrough technology the Canadians invented?































Me neither !
:msp_wink:


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 20, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Did you guys here about the amazing new breakthrough technology the Canadians invented?
> 
> Me neither !
> :msp_wink:



Sure, haven't you ever heard of poutine?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 20, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Did you guys here about the amazing new breakthrough technology the Canadians invented?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you guys hear about how the whole world hates America now? True Story 

Americans got no business criticizing anyone with the state of affairs in that country! 

Hows it go?... pots calling kettles black, stones in glass houses, pull the plank out of your own eye, Does the pope poop in the woods.... One of those probably applies


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 20, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Did you guys hear about how the whole world hates America now? True Story
> 
> Americans got no business criticizing anyone with the state of affairs in that country!
> 
> Hows it go?... pots calling kettles black, stones in glass houses, pull the plank out of your own eye, Does the pope poop in the woods.... One of those probably applies



You've got to stand for something, or you'll fall for anything...


Plus here's my favorite Gordon Lightfoot tune :msp_sneaky:

[video=youtube;nikO4Yls52Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLIcsmVu5MMnIyqce1zMyT6EkTIcCCQX4h&feature=player_detailpage&v=nikO4Yls52Y[/video]

Tony Rice - Ten Degrees and Getting Colder - YouTube


----------



## boda65 (Jun 20, 2013)

Zombiechopper said:


> Did you guys hear about how the whole world hates America now? True Story
> 
> Americans got no business criticizing anyone with the state of affairs in that country!
> 
> Hows it go?... pots calling kettles black, stones in glass houses, pull the plank out of your own eye, Does the pope poop in the woods.... One of those probably applies



Unfettered corruption and over half the citizenry getting money and goods that others have worked for. It'll bring down the greatest of countries. 
Jim


----------



## IEL (Jun 20, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Did you guys here about the amazing new breakthrough technology the Canadians invented?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard of the M1 garand? Designed by a Canadian.....


----------



## sgrizz (Jun 20, 2013)

Looking foward to the new saw pictures sledrat.


----------



## elanjoe (Jun 20, 2013)

me


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

IEL said:


> Have you heard of the M1 garand? Designed by a Canadian.....



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/232451-26.htm#post4382376


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 20, 2013)

Lets not let this turn into a Canadian, American fued. Both have their problems. neither is perfect. Besides, this is sledrats thread. he don't care about all that bickering. He just wants to show some chainsaws. Lets see em sledrat.


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Let's test my math:
> 
> There's you, Sledrat, Bob & Doug McKenzie, Celine Dion/Sasquatch and Wayne Gretzky. That's 6.
> 
> ...




I believe counting to six is completely testing you, yes, so kudos on that anyway.


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Lets not let this turn into a Canadian, American fued. Both have their problems. neither is perfect. Besides, this is sledrats thread. he don't care about all that bickering. He just wants to show some chainsaws. Lets see em sledrat.




So you're lookin for a piece of me, is that how it is??


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> So you're lookin for a piece of me, is that how it is??


Always. especially on the stump.


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Always. especially on the stump.



Canadian by injection, I knew it.


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought there was a little Arky in me.


----------



## Macman125 (Jun 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> So you're lookin for a piece of me, is that how it is??



Id tap that heifer butt.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Always. especially on the stump.



That's just nasty...
You know that's one played out cow...


Even bucketsmeller knows that...
Sheesh...


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

maclovercp125 said:


> Id tap that heifer butt.




Of course you would. 

Get in line.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> That's just nasty...
> You know that's one played out cow...
> 
> 
> ...


You mean bucketsmellers got a blow up cow too?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

I love lamp.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I love lamp.


:msp_confused:


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> You mean bucketsmellers got a blow up cow too?








:biggrin:


----------



## bucknfeller (Jun 20, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_confused:



Ditto...


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;gId6nrMDmUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gId6nrMDmUU[/video]


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

About time he posted a pic of this "girlfriend"


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I love lamp.



Uh.......
Wrong forum Aaron...


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Uh.......
> Wrong forum Aaron...



And the homo-animal-eroticism *wasn't* out of place? Sheesh. Just trying to lighten it up a bit in here....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> And the homo-animal-eroticism *wasn't* out of place? Sheesh. Just trying to lighten it up a bit in here....



For SS???
Out of place???

Errr... 
No???

Normal Arkansas behavior???


----------



## DSS (Jun 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> And the homo-animal-eroticism *wasn't* out of place? Sheesh. Just trying to lighten it up a bit in here....




What the hell is this guy talking about?

Reported.


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> What the hell is this guy talking about?
> 
> Reported.



Aaron? Who knows, just be glad he kept it under 1500 words.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Aaron? Who knows, just be glad he kept it under 1500 words.



Meh...


----------



## thomas1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Meh...



tl;dr


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 20, 2013)

Did we scare off Sledrat/El Presidente?opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I love lamp.



[video=youtube;A0XXmVts1y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0XXmVts1y0[/video]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 21, 2013)

Poor Sleddy, he's just trying to play nice and get along with everyone, and his one saw thread gets derailed all the way to Cowonastumpbeckistan.

Next one of ya that posts here without a pic of Sled's new saw(s) gets a ride with Frank to banned camp.

Sleddy, please continue on, forgive the trespassers.



Whadja get?


----------



## DSS (Jun 21, 2013)

I dunno who's saw this is but I can't drive with Frank again. My stomach aint that good anymore.


----------



## president (Jun 21, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Did we scare off Sledrat/El Presidente?opcorn:



nope , not scared off,just enjoying the running comentary
the last time they found my missing 18 minuets of taped ranting
it got me in deeper ca ca dont wish to be impeached from this site


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 21, 2013)

president said:


> nope , not scared off,just enjoying the running comentary
> the last time they found my missing 18 minuets of taped ranting
> it got me in deeper ca ca dont wish to be impeached from this site



Ahem...



Steve NW WI said:


> Poor Sleddy, he's just trying to play nice and get along with everyone, and his one saw thread gets derailed all the way to Cowonastumpbeckistan.
> 
> Next one of ya that posts here without a pic of Sled's new saw(s) gets a ride with Frank to banned camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macman125 (Jun 21, 2013)

sledrat said:


> MY Little ECHO Chainsaw C4600 poor lil bugger came to me in pieces used and abused!
> Still has great compression never used the compression tester but seems good compaired most of the saws i got..
> Bar is splitting guess it has seen its day!
> 
> ...



I still love you dss. Cool saw lol


----------



## DSS (Jun 21, 2013)

I love you too but that ain't my saw.


----------



## sledrat (Jun 23, 2013)

Well im Back at it again FOLKZ ! 
Heres a quick post of a old Pioneer saw i found at a yard sale!

THis old brute of a saw Needs a carb cover of course! 
and the rewind is all pooched! and its in need of a good tuneup 
BUT still seems to have good comp!!..
After buying it i Couldnt resist myself and i had to do a photoshoot in My sweet womans flower garden with out her knowing of course,, 
But ya She found out why i got side tracked and forgot the old saw in the GARDEN FFS lol 
ha i was BUSTED!! SHE Said GET THAT GREASY OLD THING OUT OF MY FLOWERS NOW!
! I JUST CRACKED GREASY SMILE AND SAID YES DEAR Right away! So back into the dawg house fer me!!

But i thought the photo shoot was a success it worked for me for some reason!

But then again im half nutts ha! 

STAY TUNED FOLKZ MORE ratty SAWS coming up! LOTZ OF EM! 














[URL=http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/DSC04051_zpsd9baaa64.jpg.html]


----------



## sledrat (Jun 23, 2013)

oh heres few other pics of it!!!








[video=youtube;xsJ4O-nSveg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsJ4O-nSveg[/video]


----------



## moody (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty cool old Pioneer its hard to find stuff like that around here. Everyone scrapped everything they could to make a buck when the economy went to poo.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jun 23, 2013)

sledrat said:


>



Old school safety chain!

Nice saw!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice lookin old Pioneer, sleddy. If you go into the stickies, there's a chance you'll find some guys that might have a top cover for it in the Pioneer thread.


----------



## Mo. Jim (Jun 23, 2013)

My compliments to your wife on her flower garden Sled and saw pics look great also.


----------



## sledrat (Jun 23, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Nice lookin old Pioneer, sleddy. If you go into the stickies, there's a chance you'll find some guys that might have a top cover for it in the Pioneer thread.


ya eh was thinkin of trying to fashion a CArb COVER outta of a old Clik CAN OR old SPAM HAM tin..CAN 
but ya the right carb cover WOULD BE be nice but I have to watch my pennys OR INTO THE DOG HOUSE AGAIN!!

But ya im gonna make a vid when i get this old brute up and running again aND MAYBE AS I GO..

STAY TUNED FOLKZ IM GONNA MAKE THIS OLD SAW RUN AgaiN!!!
WITH ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING I GOT !!
HA!

~SR~


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 23, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Well im Back at it again FOLKZ !
> Heres a quick post of a old Pioneer saw i found at a yard sale!
> 
> THis old brute of a saw Needs a carb cover of course!
> ...




Nice 620 Super.


----------



## IEL (Jun 23, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Nice 620 Super.



620 was my guess. I seem to be learning.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 23, 2013)

IEL said:


> 620 was my guess. I seem to be learning.




Diff color top front handle.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 5, 2013)

*Double 450 trouble!!*

MY NEW TWINS!!!


Here I ago again FOLKZ 
JUST picked up these old beauties at first i thought i was seeing double!

BUT IM PROUD TO LET YOU ALL KNOW I FINALLY GOT my TWINS!!!

YEP a pair of old 450 pioneers YEEHAW~!! FEELS like i won the lotto!

AND guess what both are SEIZED!!!yikes~! ha!

well seized up for now that is...

HEres a few glam shots of my new twins! Cant wait to work on em


sTAy TUNED FOLKZ! 


IM GONNA MAKE THESE BAD BOYS RUN AGAIN [email protected]!!!


ENJOY 

SLEDRAT

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04177_zps22528506.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04177_zps22528506.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04177_zps22528506.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04174_zps5cefc96b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04174_zps5cefc96b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04174_zps5cefc96b.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04186_zpsfaa2c764.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04186_zpsfaa2c764.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04186_zpsfaa2c764.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04184_zps85728d84.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04184_zps85728d84.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04184_zps85728d84.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04182_zps132e7ab0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04182_zps132e7ab0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04182_zps132e7ab0.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04181_zps27cb46bd.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04181_zps27cb46bd.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04181_zps27cb46bd.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04179_zpsc8c61ff8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04179_zpsc8c61ff8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04179_zpsc8c61ff8.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s768.photobucket.com/user/ratsleds/media/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04178_zps1563f17d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i768.photobucket.com/albums/xx325/ratsleds/Old%20chainsaws/DSC04178_zps1563f17d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04178_zps1563f17d.jpg"/></a>

</center>


----------



## moody (Jul 5, 2013)

Those look pretty good


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lots of rust to remove but they are pretty good examples of those models, ever present primer button broken/missing.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 5, 2013)

ITS GONNA GET REAL GREASEY NOW HA!

ya yyou know i thought ok i can make 1 outta 2 but being the packrat that i am 
now im thinking hell just try and find a starter gear,,
I know im completely NuttZ!!! .Oh well STAY TUNED

MORE OLD MOTOR ADVENTURES TO COME!!!

[video=youtube;XTeIg4UubYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTeIg4UubYQ[/video]


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Jul 5, 2013)

Those old Pioneers are pretty cool man....


----------



## rocketnorton (Jul 5, 2013)

at page 9 or 10 I was gonna ff to today, now glad I didn't... a few laughs & some good pics... said it here [diff thread] - who needs tv? nice saws sr, good to see u back.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 5, 2013)

ya thanks great to be back THAnkS

SURE GLAD TO BE OUTTA THERE!

i was singing the whole WAY there

ON THAT the bad boy wagon ha!!

[video=youtube;hvKyBcCDOB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvKyBcCDOB4[/video]


----------



## sledrat (Jul 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;OFqCAfi6wC8]http://youtu.be/OFqCAfi6wC8[/video]


Well been werkin hard on the old 450 Pioneer saw yesterday,,
after getting the motor cleaned up from being seized up..i cleaned the carb alil soaked the old diaphram in AFT then put it in the sun for a hour or so it seems to loosen it up ..,,,,,,then cleaned and filed the points set em at .022 
changed the pick up fuel line in the tank. i used a pair of very fine very long needle nosed pliers i lucked out really didnt have to split the tank ,, changed it through the tanks lid opening..

Well anyways heres a Vid of the 450 SAW BARKING ONCE AGAIN!!!,,,yep up and running!

Tryed the oiler its dryed up or not working....


Gonna play around with it a lil more...


----------



## sledrat (Jul 10, 2013)

OLD PIONEER 450 OILER QUICK FIX 


Ya the oiler is operational again,,When i got the saw i Cleaned out the oil tank i think the oil primer was dryed out.. would press on it over and over with no oil... Cleaned out bar oil passages and block passages.. Still nothing ,.,,

Anyways the answer was sitting on my bench a small lil shot of compressed air to get the oil moving,,

UP and oiling again like a champ!\


Probley if i didnt have compressed air filling it up with oil and leaving it in the hot sun would have worked to eventually lol ha.. well maybe 
\

[video=youtube;EBJoDJgDoCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBJoDJgDoCM[/video]


enjoy 


anywaYS folkz its Time to fly FLOCKERZ!!!ha

I HAVE STARTED werkin on a antique rear motor moped 
and i need PARTS!!!
barn find 
HONDA P50

THE BATTLE NEVER ENDS

LATER... sledrat


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO4oqtGzOcA


----------



## dieselfitter (Jul 10, 2013)

You better plan on posting a picture of the Honda or I will be disappointed.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 10, 2013)

ha ya WELL WQULD LIKE TO BUT I cant not allowed only allowed chainsaw stuff in this thread WHICh IS OK WITH ME or it gets booted outta here!

ANYHOW i Got the P50 ripped apart IT TOO , It was seIzed up good missing carb and coil
its gonna be a tuff one...the tiny lil valves look terrible stuck open rusted really bad..

but you know im GETTING REAlly hooked on old hondas dam well built machines 
a pleasure to work on..BUILT TO LAST!!If the guy who last wrenched on it would have never left the plug outta of it and the carb open in the elements for years it would be still running or a lil easier to get back running but then again i guess i wouldnt have gotten it either,,,,, OH well thats how it goes TIME TO GET GREASEY!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 10, 2013)

SledRat...when you get the pictures of the Honda you're more than welcome to post them in Reader's Rides.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Gologit said:


> SledRat...when you get the pictures of the Honda you're more than welcome to post them in Reader's Rides.



ya ok thanks but i really hate my stuff all over the place like it all in one spot so i can find it 
almost hate it as bad a motor left ripped apart all over the place 

why not just put it back to gether so you dont lose stuff guess im getting old...

If i can even find readers rides yikes pardon my ignorance a lot of irons in the fire!

[video=youtube;UJbG7256ZLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbG7256ZLY[/video]


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Sledrat
Put one of your old saws on it next time you take a pic,then it will have the chainsaw contents required for the post
Thomas


----------



## Gologit (Jul 10, 2013)

*Try this.*

http://www.arboristsite.com/readers-rides/


----------



## Gologit (Jul 10, 2013)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Hi Sledrat
> Put one of your old saws on it next time you take a pic,then it will have the chainsaw contents required for the post
> Thomas



Hey, we're trying to help the guy stay out of trouble. Let's not complicate things with advice on how to get around the rules.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Ha dont worry about FOLKZ got the link thanks will post in there when i get a chance..

DONT GET UR SELF SENT TO BAND CAMP it AINT FUN IN THERE I KNOW TRUST ME 

[email protected]


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 10, 2013)

sledrat said:


> ---
> 
> ANYHOW i Got the P50 ripped apart IT TOO , It was seIzed up good missing carb and coil
> its gonna be a tuff one...the tiny lil valves look terrible stuck open rusted really bad..
> ...



Sledrat, I know it's tough and all, but if you go here: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/70698.htm Some of the Pioneer guys have had aftermarket reeds made for the P series saws, for a pretty reasonable price. Won't hurt to ask, maybe there's someone with an extra set floating around.

BTW, nice trick using air pressure to prime the oiler on the 450. It's been filed in the back of my noggin for possible future use.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey thanks good advise ok ,,

i got a question for all the old MAC Nutts collectors here!

I found a interesting old vINTAGE Mcculloch metal sign WHILE surfing on ebay 

it says Mcculloch Pintail Chain saws what does this mean? Is this a rare sign?

heres the ad i know the sign is high in price and all but hell
Where ya gonna find another sign like thaT! 
IMSERIOUSLY THINKIN OF MAKING A OFFER..
OR AM I crazy??
HERE CHECK OUT THE AD FER YOURSELVES ,


Vintage McCulloch Chainsaw Metal Advertising Sign Pintail Free Shipping USA | eBay


THANKS SLEDRAT


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 28, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Hey thanks good advise ok ,,
> 
> i got a question for all the old MAC Nutts collectors here!
> 
> ...



If you zoom in on the pics you can barely make out "Pintail Saw Chain" on the bottom line. That part of the sign (which I think is badass btw) looks to be plain white unless you zoom in.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 28, 2013)

ya i wonder what that means anyone?


----------



## boda65 (Jul 28, 2013)

sledrat said:


> ya i wonder what that means anyone?



Here is a pic that another member posted of some well worn pintail chain on a Mac saw. It has a protrusion (the pintail) on the back of each cutter. I'm not sure if it served any purpose or was just a marketing gimmick.
As for the sign, sometimes certain old signs do bring some stupid high prices, but I think that guy is just fishing for a sucker.
Jim


----------



## sledrat (Jul 28, 2013)

Right on thanks for the info ya your right i seen a few signs bring crazy cash thats forsure..
Its way to rich for my blood thats forsure!
but again its neat old sign i know i will never get it..
But oh well its nice to dream 
.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Sleddy, did you look through the seller's other items? I figured the Arctic Cat belt buckle might catch your eye. I thought the 7Up cooler was cool, till I saw his price...YIKES!


----------



## sledrat (Jul 29, 2013)

yup i seen the Kitty buckle but i got one already 
if he gets 39.99 for his buckle i will try and sell mine for 50 one day ha
Looked at the 7UP cooler it is by far the best 7up cooler on ebay so i guess
he can demand a high price ,, 
I dont know i just like the Old CHAIN SAW SIGN ,,
Im Waiting on cash did a motor job on a guys old 1965 kawasaki motorcycle got her up and popping again..So have to wait before throwing cash around like a fool...


----------



## rocketnorton (Jul 29, 2013)

sledrat said:


> yup i seen the Kitty buckle but i got one already
> if he gets 39.99 for his buckle i will try and sell mine for 50 one day ha
> Looked at the 7UP cooler it is by far the best 7up cooler on ebay so i guess
> he can demand a high price ,,
> ...



pics of the kawi?


----------



## sledrat (Jul 30, 2013)

ya got a few but cant post em in this thread or they get deleted
rules are rules but will post a wack of chainsaw stuff soon ha!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 30, 2013)

Ahh, go ahead Sleddy. I ain't gonna ban ya for a little bit of off topic now and then.

If you've got an urge to show off a lot of old wheeled toys, we do have a section for that as well:

http://www.arboristsite.com/readers-rides/


----------



## Gologit (Jul 30, 2013)

sledrat said:


> ya got a few but cant post em in this thread or they get deleted
> rules are rules but will post a wack of chainsaw stuff soon ha!



Yup, I'll agree with Steve on this. A _couple of pictures_ of something other than a saw are okay. Any more than that should go in Reader's Rides


----------



## showrguy (Jul 30, 2013)

hey sleddy,
i think the cops are really takin a likein to ya !!


----------



## sledrat (Jul 30, 2013)

THats ok BUD nothing to hide  bunch of old junk 
Its not worth their time if so HAVE A DOughNUT ON ME,, 

THey Got bigger fish to Fry Im just a lil guppie Lmao

OK OK DIDNT WANT TO PEE OFF THE BIG CHEESE
OK GET READY TO DROOL FOLKZ !! PICS SOON TO COME!
AND GUESS WHAT THE GUY WHO BROUGHT ME THE BIKE SAID I COULD BUY IT FROM 
HIM SO IM GONNA PUT THE OLD CHAINSAW SIGN ON HOLD FEr now AND GO FOR THE KAWASAKI!

I LOVE THAT BIKE its gonna clean up real Nice!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 30, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Its not worth their time if so HAVE A DOughNUT ON ME,,



Make mine blueberry!

One request: Can you lay off the CAPS LOCK please? It makes things harder to read.


----------



## sledrat (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry about that will try fingers dont work like they use to LET THE CREATIVE JUICES FLOW HA!!


[video=youtube;Jg6v4RvkVng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg6v4RvkVng[/video]


----------



## sledrat (Jul 30, 2013)

ITS so Dang HArd trying to be good lol lmao HA!!!


[video=youtube;N7V1GEw-BqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7V1GEw-BqQ[/video]


----------



## sledrat (Jul 30, 2013)

OH ya one other thing to anyone who gets inspired by vids to start chopping up the old Vintage bikes 

Before you start custom work get it safetied original and on the road 
then start the custom work lol ha!

But if its a Farm ride bush beater trail rider what ever then its ur call


----------



## sledrat (Aug 7, 2013)

STRANGE TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE TOY CHAINSAW REPLICA

Heres a odd toy Chainsaw i found over the weekend,,,


I was gonna walk on by it 
but decided what the heck it was a saw well kinda never and seen one like it

before..So i bought it,,

I Dont CARE to much for the FAKE BLOOD SPLATTERS all over it and all

but i guess it could make a good ITEM fer Halloween or something..

The Saw makes LOUD reving sounds and the chain does spin around the bar like a normal saw..
its about the same size as normal saw aswell.,,,BUT weighs alot Lighter! Sop much that when
Went to pick it up off the table i FREEKED myself out cause its so light,,It Seems my brain thinks its a real saw..
i picked it up and basically i over judged the weight and the saw was over my head before my mind could react.,,,Ha Crazy feeling..
ha freeked me right out,,,

Later that day 
I decided to play a prank on my daughter and my wife..

Anyways the teenaged daughter is always walking and texting 
so i seen her through the kitchen window she had just came home for buying make up with her mom..From the local drugstore..
SO i decided to scare her and momma a lil with this new toy saw i just got..
As they came though the door.,,i waited behind the door with this gruesome toy saw for them.
i figured i would jump out with the saw and pretend to chase them with the saw and yell and scream ect...BAd move there! lol 
When i jumped out in front of them 
THEY BOTH FREEKED RIGHT OUT!!
i would never do that aGAIN LOL ALL THE EYES GOT big as saucers! 
I guess the sound of the toy saw and being startled really got em going!
My daughter got so scared she wound up and nailed me in the jaw instantly with a small iron fist right from the hip!!..! and then i got a Swift kick to stomach from momma!..
Sheesh for both of them being not much over 4 1/2 tall they sure gave it to me good!
i hit the floor right to my knees! Man oh man can my girl throw a mean punch,,,
Serves me right i guess i have learnt my lesson thats for sure ...
It took 5 good shots of whiskey to kill the pain of the small iron fist,,

heres the toy,,,:hmm3grin2orange:

NEED TO GET RID OF THIS THING BEFORE I GET HURT..



















STAy TUNED FOLKZ MORE TO COME...


----------



## sledrat (Aug 29, 2013)

Weather lately has been DANG HOT OUT !!
Im thinking about moving to ICELAND if this keeps up..

ANyways just picked up this oid Fairbanks & Morse Co Saw,,,
Bought it from Old Crazy willy a local scrap metal hunter that i know..
I spotted this old bad boy right away in heap of metal in the back of his old pickup..

I Asked how much fer the old saw?? and got it for a smokin GOOD deal on it because it is all seized up..


Dont know what year or engine size it has but if you know let me know..

thanks

STAY TuNED FOLkZ I might attempt to get it unlocked and get it running again,,,,


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Sledrat
I just got the same saw a couple of days ago.It is made by Industrial Engineering Limited,in Vancouver.They became Pioneer.If you look on the front of the saw you should see a serial number and a couple of letters,that is the model of saw.The one i got is an HC.The plate with I.E.L. was mounted above your gas cap.
I took the cap off mine and there was some kind of brown jelly in the threads and tank,closed it back up and hung it up in the shop for now.
Have fun
Thomas


----------



## sledrat (Aug 29, 2013)

hey thanks right on!
Only stamp i could see was on the Recoil starter Cup..
Fairbanks morse Co.. I seen this stamp on old boat motors the magneto part..i think before..
But anyways thanks again fer your HELp on this old saw 
I dont mind having a early pioneer thats even better!

Thanks again 

~SR~


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey Sledrat
I belive the numbers were punched in near the mount for the bucking spike.I'll have a look at mine today if i get to the shop.
Thomas


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 29, 2013)

Sled, Fairbanks Morse made the recoils for many different brands of saws back in the day, often with their logo on them, but sometimes not. It makes for a lot of "Fairbanks Morse" saws showing up on CL or eBay.

Sounds like YukonStihl is on the right track, if you can't find any numbers, post up in the Pioneer thread in the Chainsaw Stickies. Some of the guys there could tell you what it is from 300 paces, blindfolded.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 29, 2013)

anxiously waiting to see your vids and pix getting that running. just sayin


----------



## sledrat (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok here i go gettin down rat greasey on the old Beast Having one hellva time gittin the chain unfroze enough for it to come off and hopefully beable to use it again!..Good thing i mixed up a batch of my speciaL XXXSUPERRATLUBE ELIXIRXXX the day before..!!! YUP just in time..

with abit of time and a lil werk it will come off!

SHHHH i HAD TO BORROW/ stole big mommas hair permanent bottle for the XXXSUPERRATLUBE ELIXIR I brewed up! have peek.
FRom rusted up bolts to rusted up nutts this lube will free it all!
I got a few bottles forsale if ANYONES interested ???pm me...
And no you cant Drink the stuff just incase someones wondering 
No alcohol in it! strickley fer Wrenching on stuff!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 29, 2013)

I see you got yourself an IEL model HC , too bad she`s seized up. I have a couple model HC`s, one is a fine runner and the other is stripped down for a restoration.


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 29, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I see you got yourself an IEL model HC , too bad she`s seized up. I have a couple model HC`s, one is a fine runner and the other is stripped down for a restoration.



was it made before iel/pioneer were one?


----------



## sledrat (Aug 29, 2013)

URGENT UPDATE !

THE XXX SUPER RAT PENETRATING LUBE ELIXIR SAVES THE DAY aGAIN! 

Have peek!


[video=youtube;rp-U5Wn2iK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp-U5Wn2iK0[/video]

BUT STAY TUNED FOLKZ !!

FER PART 2 or THE XXXSUPER RAT LUBE Elixir unseizure!


----------



## sledrat (Aug 29, 2013)

PART 2 of the XXXSuper Rat lube Elixir episode unseized!


[video=youtube;avJIyN5ZpVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avJIyN5ZpVo[/video]


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 29, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> was it made before iel/pioneer were one?



Yes, just before. HC`s were made in 1956 - 1957


----------



## sledrat (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;TmAWDZdYvL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmAWDZdYvL4[/video]

:hmm3grin2orange:

Too cold to star a fire im burning diesel, burning dinosaur bones!

Very Cool lyrics and a wicked song words to live by,,

OR?????


----------



## sledrat (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;uOqP3wj2x14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqP3wj2x14[/video]


----------



## cobey (Aug 30, 2013)

I like your neat old saws, I just got my first mac a 10-10 auto, its a loud booger, still tryiing to get it all working right
but them macs seem pretty cool. thanks for the old saw videos


----------



## sledrat (Aug 30, 2013)

Right On THANKS bud !! yep the old stuff is sure neat thats fer sure..
Have not yet came across one old saw i could'nt make run with out a bit of tinkering from original they all seem they still got backbone!
Either that or maybe they were made alot better than the new stuff???better parts or more pure metal? who knows..
and i seen some bad ones...
but then again i guess 
one should let some of the old sleeping dogs 
REST...

:msp_mellow:


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 30, 2013)

what is your "elixir", got couple bars rusty, would like to clean up/not damage...


----------



## sledrat (Aug 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;4-XfthjK-bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk[/video]otstir:

One Part aint tellin two parts i aint tellin three parts ATF..:hmm3grin2orange:


otstir:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2013)

sledrat said:


> [video=youtube;4-XfthjK-bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-XfthjK-bk[/video]otstir:
> 
> One Part aint tellin two parts i aint tellin three parts ATF..:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...



Commonly known as "Hagenbrew" on the farm forum I'm on...Good stuff, as good if not better than what you can buy in a bottle.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2013)

Psst - Sleddy: Check out this thread. Great place to share your taste in music.

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/61579.htm


----------



## sledrat (Aug 30, 2013)

Got it thanks no more tunes in the greasey lil rATSAW thread GOT IT


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 30, 2013)

sledrat said:


> Got it thanks no more tunes in the greasey lil rATSAW thread GOT IT



Wasn't necessarily telling you not to, just that there's other places where more people might like seeing what you like.


----------



## sledrat (Aug 30, 2013)

ya ok but i tryed to keep it chainsaw related rusty and stuff...kinda GOES together and all.,

no worries bud i hear ya..


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 30, 2013)

Rat and a rusty cage ,with a special potion that fixes saws


----------



## sledrat (Sep 4, 2013)

A SMURF SAW FIND!! 
Picked up this lil blue beauty Makita dcs 401 the other day but i just couldnt get it to run ,
it would kinda start and run very poorly very weak in power.. 
When pulling the cord it felt like poor compression very easy to pull.. 
So looking at the saw i noticed a lil blue decompression button for easy starting,, 
Was it simply stuck open??? took it apart yep it was stuck wide open,,
Manage to get it working with a quik shot of the XXX SUPER RAT LUBEXXX then i tryed pulling the saw over and i tell you this lil SMurf saw got alot of good compression! 
It started right up and ran like a champ but i can hear the clutch is a lil loose or needs a shim plate behind the clutch??...Anyways never seen or used one of these makita saws before but from what i see they look like a dang nice and decent made saw!

heres a few pics and of course a start up vid of my Smurf...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 4, 2013)

aren't the makitas blue dolmars ?


----------



## sledrat (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;jaS940BjVcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaS940BjVcA[/video]


Heres a quick lil viddy 
of the Smurf up and running again!

later brotherz

PS
STOP THE PRESS~~~~!!!
Sure starting to like the smurfs saws!! WHOA!



Think the Dolmars are the same ect ,,,but not sure dont know much about the new stuff..


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 4, 2013)

Yup, the Makita and Dolmar are the same saw under the color.

401s are a running little machine, you'll like it. Snotty little saws. The only thing better in that size IMO is the 420, but they're a bit heavier (disclaimer added for weight conscious wimps on here, you know who you are  )


----------



## sledrat (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;398s-FFaZLw]http://youtu.be/398s-FFaZLw[/video]

Here ya go werkin on the old IEL today 
had to try and pop of the flywheel to get in at the points.,.
yikes i cant find my puller! NOW what???

NOTHING A BIG HAMMER AND SOME of that SUPER RAT LUBE CANT FIX 
ha!

some days i just luck out 

dont try this at home folkz ot recommended..
use the right tool and then treat your self to a shot of whiskey after for being a good good boy and good to the old saw
ha!


----------



## sledrat (Sep 6, 2013)

OK folkz im done filing & cleaning up the old IEL points.

here have look,, Im scared to file to much off it might not run again!

And RATS !!! RATS!!! RAts!!! during the filing i busted my best points file on this OLD IEL 

ALL i can say it better RUN after breaking my best points file!! WHAT A DIRTY OLD SAW!

heres a few pics of the points and the file i busteD all up!

Other than that though back in the day the saw companys sure used good quaility parts back then ,,
the coil is not even cracked! THis saW sat for years on a farm then sat for more years in scrap heap of metal!
unbelievable the points and ignition parts look so dam good in this old beast !

STAY TUNED FOLKZ !

NOW TO TRY AND GET THE CARB UNSTUCK!!


----------



## dieselfitter (Sep 6, 2013)

No worries. Now you have two files.


----------



## sledrat (Sep 6, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> No worries. Now you have two files.


Well not really the other file is not the same file pattern and doesnt cut it at all ,..
Might have to resort to borrowin BiG mommas electric nail file polisher think that sucker got a diamond dust grinding blade that will easily polish a set of points in a jiffy..... yep as you see im headed fer the doggy house again! just a matter of time...


----------



## sledrat (Sep 9, 2013)

A JUNK YARD SUPER MAC-15 RATFIND!

HERE WE GO AGAIn folkz another one! Yep another one!! 
Found this nice old MAC 15 chainsaW in the junkyard! saved it from the crusher! 
I Sure like this old saw i cant wait to get it up and torquing out again..
I think its gonna be MY NEW GOTO Old bush SAW!
This old brute of a chainsaw still has alot of good compression in it!
Ok i know its not perfect and all but oh well..And AND 
yes it has a lil trouble in the manifold dept..
One side of the manifold is broken off!!
but oh well im still very happy with it!
OVER all it is in nice shape..the chain even looks very decent and sharp!
yuuuup!
Very excited about this oneFOLKz!! Ok again i can wait to get it up and running again one day ...
I see that someone before me has tryed to JB weld epoxy it up the intake manifold,.,sloppy job..
I dont want to use that method i can help it....i hope i can find a intake oneday..
If not i guess i will have to epoxy itg with devcon but i truely dont want to do it that way!,,,
Or maybe oneday in my JunkYard adventures i will find a parts saw that may have a good manifold on it......my rat fingers are crossed..

Heres a few pics to Drool over.. 
\

PS 
Pray for me boys! Cause im on another hot trail for another old pioneer saw that i seen at a YARD SALE!

Enjoy...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 9, 2013)

i have one looks kind of like that in my junk yard too ,don't worry i will keep it out of the crusher ,is this a 15 ? ser # starts with 13 


View attachment 313821
View attachment 313822
View attachment 313823


----------



## sledrat (Sep 9, 2013)

Dont know Bud sure looks like the same machine..
checked mine no stamp anywhere!!! GRRRRRRR


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice find, looks good.


----------



## sledrat (Sep 10, 2013)

Right on DUDE ya i like this old saw too! its a keeper!

im gonna try and find a sweety looking carb filter for it oneday..
you know something with some bling to it..:jawdrop:

any advise or suggestions?


----------



## sledrat (Sep 10, 2013)

ANother Problem with the old IEL!

Coil PRoblem GRRRRRRRRR!


[video=youtube_share;Snup4yBHEg8]http://youtu.be/Snup4yBHEg8[/video]


----------



## sledrat (Sep 10, 2013)

Was thinking of taking a big HAMMER to the rivets on the coil to flatten them abit more,,so they tighten down to the plate..

But changed my mind.. After seeing the answer was right in front of me
sitting on my bench ,.,
Sheesh i think my timing is a lil off these days,,,

ha!


[video=youtube_share;cc_HtDlcxaE]http://youtu.be/cc_HtDlcxaE[/video]


----------



## tolman_paul (Sep 10, 2013)

Remove the JB weld from the manifold. Make up a plate from 1/2" steel plate with holes drilled the same spacing as the carb. Bolt the manifold and broken piece in place. TIG weld the crack. Remove the plate. Weld the crack from the inside. Take a light face cut on a mill to provide a flat surface for the carb to mount to.


----------



## sledrat (Sep 10, 2013)

tolman_paul said:


> Remove the JB weld from the manifold. Make up a plate from 1/2" steel plate with holes drilled the same spacing as the carb. Bolt the manifold and broken piece in place. TIG weld the crack. Remove the plate. Weld the crack from the inside. Take a light face cut on a mill to provide a flat surface for the carb to mount to.



ya good method thanks man,,i would love to play around with a tig for a bit..
.Never really tried one out.. ,,
seen them before and seen alot of people using them they look slick
ect..but i dont have one..Mind you i should have one.. 
I guess they work like a hot dam for broken off studs and bolts in heads and exhaustmanifolds ,, Seen a few dudes weld a washer on the end of a broken head bolt and then weld a nut on top of that and extract it like nothing. ,,And it worked well..Ya Tig welders are a must..
As fer my saw manifold Probly easier just to find a used part but if i had to i would try the method you have written and will keep it in mind..IF i get tig welder someday..
thanks 
sledrat...



[video=youtube_share;4BFUfGKU_ts]http://youtu.be/4BFUfGKU_ts[/video]


----------



## sledrat (Sep 13, 2013)

A LOOK INTO A MADMANS WORK BENCH LOL

Turn away now folks cause itzzzz gonna get real GREASEY arounnd here!!! 

***WARNING ***WARNING if you dont like greaSEy stuff turn away now!!!

Here we go again folkz ibeen at it again werkin on the old IEL chainsaw.

i wanted only to just clean the points but one thing led to another!

In NO time this is what happened! HA!!!

WILL THIS OLD SAW EVER RUN AGAIN?????? 

LOOK AT THAT CARB!!! lol ha!


STAY TUNED TO FIND OUT FOLKZ!


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 13, 2013)

That one's gonna need a lot of work.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## sledrat (Sep 22, 2013)

You know it ! If they didnt i wouldnt find em cheap or have as many as i do now HA
Ya i know im sucker for punishment lol:msp_tongue:


----------



## sledrat (Mar 11, 2014)

A PAIR OF JYD's JUNKYARD DEERES!!! 

Howdy folkz im back i know i know its been awhile since i posted and all but i
been a lil sick but but im getting back on track again!!
Yuuuuuup just picked up these lil beauties the other day from OLD JUNKYARD WILLY a local metal scrapper and good ole friend of mine ..
And To think these SAWS were headed for the CRUSHER!!!

WHAT A TERRIBLE THOUGHT! 

THESE ARE decent looking saws!!
AND NOT SEIZED EITHER THEY SEEM TO HAVE GOOD COMP!!!

Anyways after getting these shy lil deeres settled in amongest the other saws i decided to do a JYD photoshoot!

here you go ENJOY

Cant wait to get at these JYD saws up and running like a deer again?
WILL THESE DEERS EVER RUN AGAIN??

STAY TUNED FOLKZ TO FIND OUT!!


----------



## sledrat (Mar 11, 2014)

[/url]


----------



## XSKIER (Mar 11, 2014)

Great saw, sweet deal!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 11, 2014)

Cute little fellers. I got a 50V here that needs some work.

Don't see the smaller Deere/Echos around much.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool i had no idea that a JD was just a echo cool thanks for that info..


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 12, 2014)

sledrat said:


> Cool i had no idea that a JD was just a echo cool thanks for that info..


They've been made by several companies over the years. Homelite, Echo, and Efco mainly.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 12, 2014)

Complete with the famed banana bar. Nice saws. My grandpap had one of those small Echos. He ran the snot out of that thing for years.

Its a shame what those scrap guys pitch into the smelting pot. I rescued a very clean Homelite Super XL 924 just as it was going into the furnace. It was converted to a concrete saw with one of those Keen Cutter conversions. The diamond wheel on that thing was worth $100. It needed a piston and that was it. I bought it for $.16 per pound. Sold it for $350


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 12, 2014)

resubbed...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 13, 2014)

so jyd whatever happened to the old mac? ya know there's guys on here that do great work welding mag


----------



## CR888 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Ratty! come back we have'nt seen ya in ages. l piss mi self when l seen sled rattyz 'go to' saw. We miss ya ratty come back! Has big momma given you the boot 4 lovin ya ratsaws more than her?


----------



## president (Mar 14, 2014)

whats worse ,is that water dropplets turn to steamin the chamber and 
burn pock marks into the jug


----------



## sledrat (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya would hate to ask folks to do welding for free.
Do i think maybe it would be easier just to find another whole parts saw for a manifold.?

As for the lil woman being mad about my saws
ya shes gets a lil hot under the collar once and while but overall shes good with it
after i spend a day or two in the dog house lol..
 gives me a lil time to slip out into the shed and tinker more 

Anyways heres the lil 25EV up and running..


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 19, 2014)

alright. i get most of my saws from the metal recycling yard as well. got several up and running but too many still waiting their turn.


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 19, 2014)

sledrat said:


> Ya would hate to ask folks to do welding for free.
> Do i think maybe it would be easier just to find another whole parts saw for a manifold.?
> 
> As for the lil woman being mad about my saws
> ...



I offered up mag welding in the xmas thread. no takers. if ya wanna ship it out... to bc...


----------



## Stormy (Mar 20, 2014)

jerrycmorrow said:


> alright. i get most of my saws from the metal recycling yard as well. got several up and running but too many still waiting their turn.



Great. Thanks. 
Beautiful saws sled. You have fine taste.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for your offer rocket thanks bud thats real nice of you it is appreciated but i think i might just try and find the part or a maybe a whole other parts saw,
I really like those old Macs it would be nice to find one around my area really like the thrill of the hunt  ,,
But if i cant find one Rocket i will take you up on that offer..
And stormy as for taste in saws well... lol i take whatever saw comes my way running or not! lol it doesnt matter to me
if it has the potential to run or runs well as long as it has a motor and smokes abit its for me..
I got my eye on a nice old rotor tiller style farm tractor with weighted tires ya i know its nice to dream
and that Machine is a whole other story ...

Heres the JOHN DEERE 35EV Up and running,,,



Still have to adjust the carb to try and take the bog out of it ..


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

BEST POINTS FILE I HAVE TRYED YET!

Heres a Super good file for filing sets of points
i have tryed other files but this one i dont know why is the best i have used so far!
heres a vid of it 


What type of file do you like to use for points?


Later folkz


----------



## CR888 (Mar 24, 2014)

l'd love to take a case of nice beer to sledrats tinkershed & learn some of his secrets. He is certainly not a 'got all the new parts on order' kinda guy. Good to see you back Rat & doin watcha luv! Any tips for removing a clutch that won't budge? l put some starter cord down sparkplug hole and put my scrench over the clutch spider nut & hit it several times with a hammer and she still won't free up. l don't know what to do damm it! l hit the scrench pretty hard and there are arrows pointing clockwise with 'off' stamped into the clutch. Saw in question is a 2011 stihl ms261 with fairly low hours. l am thinking maybe some heat. l dont have a heat gun but got a pencil blowtorch. l don't wanna know what the stihl dealer would do cause he'd send me broke. l want a rat solution. Maybe l need some of your special ratlube or somthin. l know your unfamiliar with anything made this century but l reckon the sledrat would have it off in a jiff! lol HELP! SLEDRAT HELP!


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 24, 2014)

impact, hopefully one that's adjustable....


----------



## CR888 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah thanks Rocket, thats my next plan in the morning but l've only got a cordless. l was just getting a bit worried after hitting the scrench fairly hard and it just would not budge & thought any harder and i'd do damage. l'm not well rehersed in replacing crank seals ect. l just want to change out the clutch.lol They sure can get tight! The chain has started moving at correct idle setting (not a huge problem) and although l can still use the saw as its not that bad, it needs changing and l'd rather do it sooner than later.


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

Ya ya right on thanks man for the kind words some parts if needed
you can buy them available over the counter hell why not ??
if you got the CASH to spend sure why not more power to you!
all shiney and new parts works just fine too 
I try not to buy only what i need to make a old machine work again,,,
To save it from the CRUNCHER
its challenging but you know very rewarding when done ..
Only certain designed well built machines will run and run and run seems like forever..
Like for instant my old toyota 4x4 cant kill it
I never do any work on it just keeps going **it does not owe me a dime i treat the poor thing poorly
I dont change the oil in it ever lol i just add oil and even old oil lol lmao
But you know for me to have it sitting in my driveway Now say say if i was doctor or a millionare something like that now that would be hilarous and something i would do if i was..
lol Imagine all the faces of the BMW/porche Driving snobs having to put up with a rust bucket planted
in the middle of a oh so perfect neighbourhood not saying all weathly folk are bad dont get me wrong here...
the ones im talking about are the im to good for every one else
and the ones that have some much money they cant 
help a fellow fellow man in need..
Or when it comes to throwing a high end party show up with say display of Junkyard chainsaws finds that i have made run again and call it A WORKING ART display???
And act really ARTSY FARTSY ABOuT IT Lol lmao imagine that??? ,,

As for your problem with your flywheel i would look into typing the model and serial number
first into your computer search it ..
then adding the problem you have which is getting a stihl flywheel or chainsaw flywheel removal ect...

And yes a impact would be perfect for that....how many holes on the flywheel does it have??
Can you put a puller on it first?> um perhaps you may have a sheared key that is preventing the flywheel from coming off? many different problems or solutions you will figgure it out just takes time..
remember everything can be fixed if you break it and it doent mean you not any good you are just learning..But to do the same error more than twice in a row i would stop then lol

Heres a video where instead of me cutting a piece of heavy wall pipe to make a puller sleeve and trying to hand drill a hole through it
to remove the back side clutch plate for a old snowmobile engine i was working on
i use simply used a piece off my old toyota truck lol for this problem,,
because the piece i needed matches what i needed at the time and works really well lol...

Anyways again thanks for the kind words..

***Oh becareware adding flamed heat to the crank and flywheel cause the
electrical components i would suspect are under the flywheel on that saw
I would hate to burn up a good saw over not knowing
how to properly remove a fly wheel on a stihl
or better yet just take it to a chainsaw shop and get them to pop it off
for you for 5 bucks ,,,But make sure to watch them to learn how they did if your interested..
Lots of good folkz here will help you just ask,...

heres that video..


----------



## Stormy (Mar 24, 2014)

First chainsaw video I've ever seen with Tchaikovsky(?) crescendoing to the finish. Yer a sly one, Sled. I'm a fan. Keep doin what yer doing (as if you wouldn't!). Thanks.


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 24, 2014)

CR888 said:


> Yeah thanks Rocket, thats my next plan in the morning but l've only got a cordless. l was just getting a bit worried after hitting the scrench fairly hard and it just would not budge & thought any harder and i'd do damage. l'm not well rehersed in replacing crank seals ect. l just want to change out the clutch.lol They sure can get tight! The chain has started moving at correct idle setting (not a huge problem) and although l can still use the saw as its not that bad, it needs changing and l'd rather do it sooner than later.


most clutches in my experience come off w/very little air in impact... try yer electric @ lowest setting & go up from there. make sure the starter is not engaging when turning reverse thread. I just take 'em off & hold flywheel...


----------



## CR888 (Mar 24, 2014)

l did some reading/searching and what your saying is my plan. l was kinda suprised that this would be a better option than a piston stop but l suppose the impact will do most of the work & i'll just support things holding the flywheel. l did not enjoy beating it with a hammer & was worried soon the slightly worn clutch springs would be the least of my concern. Very good advice my friend thanks. lts good to see the Sledrat has come out from hibination!lol


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

ya sometimes beating on something helps lol lmao


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh one other thing i tried to click on the like thumbs up on another post i was reading and i cant find it lol
how do i do this now./?


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

oh dam man ya the clutch is the reverse thread so hitting forward or clock wise
will take it off sorry thought you ment a stuck flywheel..lmao
Very sorry about that..

Rope the jug and angle a block of wood or a soft mallet and pound the clutch forward or clock wise
..not reverse/...older saws dont even have a nut so you have to spin the whole clutch inside foward..
But itr seems a stihl uses a nut which is really nice you can use a socket clock wise...

Oh ya as for pulling a flywheel using a impact and a puller that works perfect
if you set it right on a puller that way you dont have to tap the top of the puller with a hammer..
as for removing a clutch witha impact i would like to see can some one post that? please,,
But i could see folks really tightening up a clutch that way if not knowing
the threads are a reverse type threads! Yikes,..Not good..


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

I now understand your having a hard time holding the flywheel enough to get the clutch off.?
The rope in the cylinder will hold it just finer if you want you can buy a piston stop tool..
but ya a impact will rap that clutch off quick with out having to hold the flywheel with out much pressure maybe just with a gloved hand lol,,..
i would just try the rope in the cylinder and socket clock wise..simple...


----------



## sledrat (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh heres a vid i just made i know i know its A LIL FISHy and all
lol BUT THIS IS HOW WE DO IT IN CANADA

JUMBO PERCH HARDWATER STYLE!!! ENJOY lol hA!!!




And one other thing Does or did Tecumseh make a chainsaw?
Would like to know fer my saw collection... tecumseh chainsaw
Cause i was gonna say JIFFY makes ICe augers But they are Tecumseh motors so i
was wondeirng about saws out on the ice that day

thanks sled.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 24, 2014)

CR888 said:


> l'd love to take a case of nice beer to sledrats tinkershed & learn some of his secrets. He is certainly not a 'got all the new parts on order' kinda guy. Good to see you back Rat & doin watcha luv! Any tips for removing a clutch that won't budge? l put some starter cord down sparkplug hole and put my scrench over the clutch spider nut & hit it several times with a hammer and she still won't free up. l don't know what to do damm it! l hit the scrench pretty hard and there are arrows pointing clockwise with 'off' stamped into the clutch. Saw in question is a 2011 stihl ms261 with fairly low hours. l am thinking maybe some heat. l dont have a heat gun but got a pencil blowtorch. l don't wanna know what the stihl dealer would do cause he'd send me broke. l want a rat solution. Maybe l need some of your special ratlube or somthin. l know your unfamiliar with anything made this century but l reckon the sledrat would have it off in a jiff! lol HELP! SLEDRAT HELP!


 
I suggest you replace the springs first.


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 24, 2014)

clutch tools ive made so far... l-r for 075, pioneers w/straight keyed shaft, 4200. first will work on other 3 shoe clutches, last is for hubs w/2 holes


----------



## CR888 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the help and suggestions. l gave it a crack again this morn before reading whats above since my last post. So l charged up the cordless impact overnight and fit an adapter that will allow me to use my half inch socket set. Removed pull start cover so l could hold flywheel cooling fan. Put on my thickest leather glove and tried the impact on lowest to highest setting. Guess what!......nothin not a budge. So back in with some starter rope(piston stop) with a couple of knots to make it thicker cause it was squashing it previously & under frustration fit the scrench over there clutch spider nut and gave it hell. BASH, SMASH, CRASH & PING!....the ping was the scrench flying off cause l was hitting it so hard. More frustrated now l filled the pencil torch and heated the nut up for a minute and started hitting the scrench again...BASH! BASH! BASH!.Guess what?......nothing so even more frustrated & a little pee'd off l thought l WILL wreck something here soon if l don't relax and change my tact. So l looked at the saw closely and came up with another dodgy plan. l noticed a smaller nut on crank opposite to clutchside holding on the flywheel/cooling fan. l fit a socket on it with a socket extension fitted to the socket. My plan now is to hold the cooling fan nut with the socket extension in the vise & put a socket over the clutch nut & put a piece of long metal pipe over the socket wrench to give me more leverage. l have it all set up but have not done it yet & are a little concerned l am going to strip the thread on flywheel but or do it up to tight when l use the pipe on the clutch. This is difficult to explain in words but I've done my best. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## CR888 (Mar 25, 2014)

By the way nice homemade tools Rocketnorton! Funny thing is l don't need a 'special tool' as the but is the same size as the sparkplug so the scrench or socket gives good grip. Grip ain't my problem, putting enough torque on the but is. With what I'm about to try IF l do get the clutch undone the cooling fan will be on pretty tight and l will probably never get that off! Lol


----------



## CR888 (Mar 25, 2014)

I began to feel for mechanics...people would not expect to pay a lot for a clutch replacement but it can be a nightmare!


----------



## CR888 (Mar 25, 2014)

BTW there was a stupid thread the other day titled 'who is your favorite AS member'....You should read it Ratty....its not that informative or interesting but the Rat gets a mention nearly every page! LOL. I put ya down! Sometimes things get too serious and people turn into stiffs & egos take over threads. Not here in ratty'z greasy Lil thread! LOL!


----------



## CR888 (Mar 25, 2014)

nmurph said:


> I suggest you replace the springs first.



Thanks Murphy but the clips hold the shoes in place & the clutch as far as l can see needs to be removed first. I thought of that but came to realize it can't be done. Could be wrong and wish l am lol but the shoes are fairly worn and l'd like to replace the whole clutch and keep the old one as spare.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 26, 2014)

sledrat said:


> And one other thing Does or did Tecumseh make a chainsaw?
> Would like to know fer my saw collection... tecumseh chainsaw
> Cause i was gonna say JIFFY makes ICe augers But they are Tecumseh motors so i
> was wondeirng about saws out on the ice that day
> ...



Loves me some perch! They mostly died out in the lake down the road from me years back, but they're coming back lately and starting to get some size to em. Things are looking up!

Tecumseh didn't make saws that I know of, but the Tecumseh/Power Products motors were in a bunch of older saws, David Bradley and Mono come to mind off the top of my head, but there were lots more. AH47 was 77cc, the AH81 was an 8 cube/130 cc "big dog" back in the day. The AH81 powered saws still have a following around here.

Have a look around at some of the old companies on Acres' site (http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/GasbyManufacturer?OpenView ) and you'll find a lot of smaller companies that used those powerheads.


----------



## CR888 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hooooray lord jesus! l got that clutch off without any damage! Long bit of metal pipe attatched to scrench with piston stop and she's OFF! Kinda rewarding actually. I might even save some $$ and just replace the springs l think. Cheers gents for the help which was useful and much appreciated! Sorry to Sledrat for jacking your thread!


----------



## sledrat (Apr 13, 2014)

RATSAW SPRING UPDATE!!

"GOOD GOD NOT OH NO ANOTHER GREASEY OLD CHAINSAW SCORE"
thats what my lil woman just said!

HA!

ALL I CAN SAY iS yeHAWW FOLKZ!
look at these beauties i just picked up !!
i reaLLY have taken a shining to a few of them really like that lil poulan!!!


SAW On BROTHERS SAW ON!

I CANT WAIT TO GET tinkering on THESE lil beauties!!!


heres a lil vid i made up..


Enjoy


----------



## sledrat (Apr 13, 2014)

ANd heres a few up close GLAM 
SHOTS OF THE BUNCH!!

That lil poulan really jumps out at me! dont know why DANG!


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 13, 2014)

> And one other thing Does or did Tecumseh make a chainsaw?
> Would like to know fer my saw collection... tecumseh chainsaw
> Cause i was gonna say JIFFY makes ICe augers But they are Tecumseh motors so i
> was wondeirng about saws out on the ice that day
> ...



Not sure about chainsaw but Dads old ICE AUGER was Tecumseh as well as my small garden cultivator.

After years of using a ReBar handle chisel Dad sprung for the auger. He was frugal as the day is long and this was a big frill but for something the whole family took part in. He got to use it one season before he passed young at 45 yrs from a massive heart attack. I've only been on the ice a few times since. It was never the same. Mom still has the oak(?) woven pack and gear at the homestead in Maine...... sorry for the "squirrel"


----------



## sledrat (Apr 13, 2014)

Howdy anlrolfe

Ya i have had a few Jiggy ice auger in my day so far,.,,Jiffy are Dang good augers!
infact i still got one which i use from when i was real young. And it still runs and runs well thousands of holes drilled with that old jiffy!
i think why its still alive is i ALWAYS MIXED MY GAS HEAVY 24:1 every time never changed the oil and gas mix EVER!!!! ,,,
.Its a good old MEtal housed model 30 it has the tecumseh engine in it the bigger old 3 hp i think

Hey can any of you remember if the one you had is the one with the single metal pole handle on it ??
I always wanted one of those old Jiffy one hander handled ones!
i know the old ice men around here called em leg breakers/ jaw breakers..
cause when they got into the deep ice and it grabbed or when the auger got stuck or if you accidiently let go of that one handle WATCH OuT!!
THat old Jiffy would crack you in the shins real good
many good old ice men went to their knees or even broke a leg or even a jaw by getting whacked by it..happen when the throttle stuck open and they jammed up..yup its
basically its a metal bar on a reving out engine like crazy..
i can just imagine getting that across the chops a few times 
now that wouldnt be fun !!!

i think thats why jiffy changed it to the cage ..

Heres couple pics
of the old jiffy one hander leg breaker that im hunting for~!!!














Ov


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2014)

Those appear to be in decent shape. Does those sacks dolmars run.


----------



## sledrat (Apr 13, 2014)

i Dont know never got at them dolmars yet!
But i do know this im Sure falling hard for that lil POULAN
DANG its a nice in the hand saw!!!!
and easy on the eyes~!!!

PRAY FOR ME BOyZ i feel more poulan saws are coming home soon!


----------



## CR888 (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice Ratty Nice! Even a little meat on the bone on the ratsaw chains you scored. You could outfit a logging crew Sled!


----------



## sledrat (Apr 13, 2014)

YA or maybe a army of old beavers with out teeth?

hey wait thats the ladies Olympic USA HOCKEY TEAM never mind. LOL


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 13, 2014)

yer gonna like that lil poulan they don't know how small they are... got 2 myself...


----------



## sledrat (Apr 14, 2014)

ya rocketnorton

i think i will like that lil poulan tryed starting it by priming it dang that little saw got good power!!!
Thats one snotty lil saw!but mind you no chain or bar was on it when i tried it.,,,
Now just to find a bar and chain any advise on what size bar and chain to use?
I want to keep it small and light as posible but big enough to cut a lil small wood ect...sure hope the olier works! I just dont know why like that lil poulan so much!!! hey wait a min i think i know why now!!!
it kinda looks like BIG CHUNK of fine cheese !!
ha its that color of the saw !!! A mellow orange yelloW!
Poulan PICS soon to come!!


STAY TUNED FOLKZ!!

SLEDRAT


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 14, 2014)

3/8 lopro no both. 12" on micro, 14 on s25...


----------



## sledrat (Apr 14, 2014)

ok thanks bud will look around!


----------



## sledrat (Apr 16, 2014)

A LIL HOMELITE SUPER 2 COMES HOME!

heres a lil HOMELITE SUPER 2 and case i just picked up!!

Dang im very happy to get this lil saw! Just coulnt say no to this one!

i think im really starting to like the homelites oh oh here i go again getting ahead of myself lol! !

Now just to try and make it run again!!

heres a youtube clip of it and my attempts and thoughts to make it run again!




and heres some pics!

ENJOY FOLKZ!!
























STAY TUNED alot more saws to find!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 17, 2014)

Sleddy, you're gonna be less impressed with Homelite when you open those cases up. Not a fun saw to work on. Not as bad as a Mini Mac, but it's sure getting there. One of them almost cured me of CAD.


----------



## sledrat (Apr 20, 2014)

OLD MAC DEALER METAL SIGN FORSALE!!!

Well hate to do this folkz but i got my eye on another saw!!
So i will be needing to sell this Nice Big old Metal MaC sign..

Its in very good SHape really...

Im asking $400 US even

Plus only exactly what the shipping is to USA and Canada only...

Anywhere else message me for a shipping quote...

Heres some pics

If interested message me for payment details ect..

i accept paypal payment which i preffer safer for everyone,,,

or registered international money orders only....

Update

***This ad is in the trading post area now 
Thanks


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 20, 2014)

Sleddy, you should post that in the Trading Post. You'll get more traffic there. It's sure nice looking, but it ain't my thing.


----------



## sledrat (Apr 21, 2014)

Ya good idea gonna put it up 
Thats once I figure out which board?


----------



## richard t (Apr 21, 2014)

sledrat said:


> Ya good idea gonna put it up
> Thats once I figure out which board?



Here it is

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/forums/tradin-post.132/


----------



## sledrat (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok its done thank you


----------



## sledrat (Apr 22, 2014)

MAC 15 CARB INFO Update

Been thinking about trying to find a carb kit for my old McCulloch 15

So it's has a HC Carb tried to find a kit no luck! Or even just a diaphragm for it?m
From what I noticed a tillotson HL sled carb kit Is the same ?
if this is right some one let me know see lots of cheap tilly HL kits online

Thanks sledrat


----------



## sledrat (May 2, 2014)

A BIG OLD OUTLAW MAC D30 SAW SCORE



HERES A NICE big ole MAC D30 I JUST PICKED UP!!

MAN OH MAN im liking this OLD MAC SAW!

ITS GONNA Need a good cARB cleaning and some tuning! !!!!

BUT ITS A KEEPER!!!


I WILL BE MIXING THE GAS 10:1 

YUP IT WILL BE MY NEW SUMMER GOTO MOSQUITO FOGGER!


take a peek!


and heres a video of me trying



MY HARDEST TO GET THIS BIG PIG UP AND RUNNING AGAIN!!

pray for me boys!!

CAUSE IM GONNA NEED ALOT OF PRAyers!!

TO GET THIS OLD GIRL UP RUNNING AGAIN!

:HA!

ENJOY...


----------



## sledrat (May 7, 2014)

THE LAWN BOY RESURRECTION!!!



Well folkz i stumbled across this old vintage Lawn boy 2stroke mower!

It was headed to the crusher i just could'nt understand why ???
after a looking at this odd Vintage Green grass cutting machine 
i decided im gonna try and make it run again!

Found it interesting in design it was kinda like a CHainsaw it was even a 2 stroke !

I had to have it
hey one quwestion does anyone know if

lawn boy made a chainsaw back in the day? Think thats made by OMC ?


Ok heres a few videos of the Lawn boy resurrection!!


VIDEO ONE CLICK HERE---> 


VIDEO TWO CLICK HERE--->


VIDEO THREE CLICK HERE---->


----------



## sledrat (Jun 6, 2014)

AFTER CLEANING THE CARB ON THE OLD LAWN BOY MOWER
THE CARB SEEMED TO Settle out and more JUNK plugged UP the caRB again AFTER IT SAT WITH FUEL IN IT!
sO HAd TO CLEAN IT ONE more time!!!
dANG THOUGHT I HAD IT THE FIRST TIME!
lOTS OF gooey vARNISH IN THAT cARB! gOT IT THIS TIME!

i guess thats why you let a carb soak a day or twO not just spray it out~!


----------



## sledrat (Jun 6, 2014)

OLD CHAIN SAW SIGN SCORE!!!!

Look at these beauties that i just picked up~

Some will be forsale just message me


----------



## sledrat (Jun 6, 2014)

Right on folkz Stay tuned more Junker saws 
COMING HOME SOON!

HA!

Oh i did also get a few honda service signs but im keeping them lil beautys for my self! CANT sell everything you know [email protected]!


----------



## sledrat (Jun 8, 2014)

ANOTHER SWEET JUNKER CLUNKER 2 SAW SCORE FOR THE RAT!!!!

ha look at these two little dandy saws i just picked up !
Both have spark but the lil yellor Mac is makin a bad noise clutch side when yank on it!!

THe other ORANGE SAW WHICH I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT EVEN IS???

IS AT A B&D sAW?? A DOLMAR?? A Husky???? A ECHO????

WHAT IS THIS THING????


HA You know i just CANT leave em alone !!!! NOT for minute!
Cant WAIT TO get into that lil MAC to get it poppin again!

WILL THESE LIL BUGGER SAWS EVER RUN AGAIN????

STAY TUNED MORE GREASEY SAWS TO COME FOLKZ !!!


AND HERES A FEW GREASEY GLAM SAW PICS FOR YA ALL !

TO DROOL OVER!!!LOL

HA
ENJOY


----------



## sledrat (Jun 8, 2014)

MORE GLAM SHOTS OF THE SAWS!!

Enjoy


----------



## sledrat (Jun 8, 2014)

AND NOW ITS TI ME TO GET GREASEY YEHAWWW! HA!


----------



## sledrat (Jul 2, 2014)

Look what the rat dragged in!!!
Ha it ain't a saw but it's got a big 2 strokin motor in it!


----------



## sledrat (Jul 2, 2014)

And here's a close up glam shot of the Lil Italians motor! Really starting to like Italy made stuff imagine shoe horning a 250. Cc air cooled In. This lil bugger! Cause I think that's what it might be according to the jug size !!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 7, 2014)

sledrat said:


> MORE GLAM SHOTS OF THE SAWS!!
> 
> Enjoy


 hey sled, that looks like an olympyk 935. check it out here
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...adeda7ff70d2234f88256bc5004ef41f?OpenDocument

i love olys. gutsy, well built saws that'll last a lifetime if maintained. good score there. hope it runs for ya


----------



## sledrat (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey right on thanks for the info on the olympic saw but heres another olympique model I got a few winters back I did get it poppin again 













but before i got her running I decided to look at the piston looking in the exhaust port I could see something in my cylinder !!





This was the lil sledrat in the cylinder of my 67 oly Skidoo he must have got caught in there some how and met a sad fate!

That's when sledrat and ratsleds was born!
Ok enough of my yap
Back to the old saws!

Ha!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledrat (Jul 20, 2014)

Garage sale chainsaw goodie SCORE!!!!

Here's a few goodies I picked up yard sailing yesterday!!!
One Oregon chainsaw sharpener 5 looks still decent and a new 16 inch oregon Chain!

7 bucks for it all an the chain is new and came with a file!!!


----------



## sledrat (Jul 20, 2014)

Know to figure out how to use the sharpener ha!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledrat (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone out there remember this on tv in morning in Canada?? I sure do ha
Can't get over the part of the moose in the middle of the river I still laugh like I was a kid again ha!
Enjoy




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledrat (Aug 17, 2014)

Greasey Ratsaw Update 

Working on the Oleo-mAc
The other day here's a quick tube of the Oleo saw




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 17, 2014)

sledrat said:


> Greasey Ratsaw Update
> 
> Working on the Oleo-mAc
> The other day here's a quick tube of the Oleo saw
> ...



let'r rip


----------



## sledrat (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya I did make another vid of it running and all but for some reason I could only upload a 1 minute and 50 secs on the tube account ???but the video is 3mins long they shortened it in half!!
the part with the saw running is just after 1.50 second mark !!
Gotta try again

To hell with it !! While I try and figgure this out
Watch this vid called

"The Nutt Buster & A 15HP Viking motor!!





Enjoy


----------



## lefturnfreek (Aug 18, 2014)

sledrat said:


> ANOTHER SWEET JUNKER CLUNKER 2 SAW SCORE FOR THE RAT!!!!
> 
> ha look at these two little dandy saws i just picked up !
> Both have spark but the lil yellor Mac is makin a bad noise clutch side when yank on it!!
> ...



That looks reallly close to my Mac 140, it may be variant of that model either older or newer.


----------



## sledrat (Aug 26, 2014)

ANTIQUE STORE BIG HUSKY SAW SCORE~!~~~




Well i scored again this time i found big old husky hiding in a local Antique shop!

I just wanted say A BIG THANK YOu TO old ANTIQUE BOBSTER at the Store for putting this old SAW aside for ME !

Much appreciated Bud! 

IT FEELS LIKE I JUST WON THE LOTTO When i got this SAW what a RUSH!!!

Anyways heres A few GLAM pics of THE HAWG!

The COMPRESSION is INSANE on this SAW its like trying to Pull start a HARLEY!

lol HA ok 




Check out this Vid and pics later folkz

Oh ya before i forget 
if you got any info on how i can save the recoil on this old saw let me know CAUSE i figure pulling this 
thing over i think the recoil is gonna give up with compression like that 
any tricks on starting it up a lil easier? beisdes Drilling into the jug and adding a old olympique skidoo decompression valve  lol < --- i ha dont wanna do that


----------



## sledrat (Aug 26, 2014)

AND HERES PART TO OF THE GLAM PICS OF THE OLD HUSKY!


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 27, 2014)

have a few big ones w/no decomp. I roll over once, slowly, then pull like you mean it.. avoid yanking/jerking cord...


----------



## sledrat (Aug 27, 2014)

Right on rocket thanks brother will do that I need that recoil to last as long as possible! Not saying they are BUilt Weak It still has crazy comp!!!totally amazed I got this saw maybe other folks thought it was seized ha!!
Yep she's a big mean Burly hawg!!!lol


----------



## sledrat (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry just gettin a lil worked up over This SAW!!!


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 27, 2014)

got a pioneer 600 w/somewhat rare pioneer starter [vs. more common fm] known to be weak. just grabbing and yankin on it would break it in short order... kinda like stuffin a truck tranny in gear while gears are still spinnin....


----------



## sledrat (Aug 28, 2014)

YA thats a sweet Old pioneer u got there NORT!
And before i get to ahead of myself what MIX should i be using in the MY Husky?
I dont even have it running yet but would like to know just in CASE!

STAY TUNED FOLKZ

I HAVE A REAL GOOD FEELing about THIS SAW!

JUST CANT WAIT TO PRIME IT UP!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Aug 28, 2014)

opcorn: I'm in. Wassup Sledrat? Dig the old stuff, keep plugging away bro.


----------



## sledrat (Aug 28, 2014)

Ya right on GrAss the old stuff seems to be a lil addictive!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledrat (Sep 30, 2014)

A BIG OLD BLUE DOG Saw Comes home!

Here's a BiG old dawg of a saw I just picked up!!

It's spins over nice and smooth but some how this old blue Brute of a saw lost is recoil !!! Dang
But at least it's got a pull sheave or maybe that's 
Just how they were made??)

Anyways im gettin all worked up over this big old saw
Can't wait to get at it! 

STAY TUNED FOLKS vid will be PoSted real Soon!!!

Enjoy


----------



## sledrat (Sep 30, 2014)

Here a quick vid of the Homelite before I degreased it up 
Time to get Greasey!!


----------



## sledrat (Oct 5, 2014)

AND HERE IT IS UP AND RUNNING AGAIN!

THE BEAUTY PART IS -->JUST A BASIC TUNEUP! AND THIS OLD BRUTE
SAW IS UP AND RUNNING AGAIN!



STAY TUNED MORE OLD SAWS COMING UP ALOT MORE!!

GRRRR!


----------



## benmyers (Oct 5, 2014)

Love it! What do you do with all these old saws after you clean them up? You must have quite a collection!


----------



## sledrat (Oct 5, 2014)

well ya got afew lol some get up-cycled then some sad to say i just cant get going cause limited in the business funds and time!!!!
Anyways the ones that are parts saws seem to turn into a possible runners
if i study and look at em them long enough ha lol
Sometimes i just have face the fact you cant save em all!
oh well
Future goals and why im doing this one day when im done tinkering with em all
i may try and start a small motors museum thats my dream and some old sledsold stationary motors if all goes well and few old boat mtors too what the heck ha!
basically for my own satisfaction and i guess for others whom enjoy old small motors! and werking on em,


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 5, 2014)

Love the old Homies. Nice save.


----------



## sledrat (Oct 6, 2014)

Ya seems the old homies are dang fine saws I agree!

I almost like em as much as.....




Enjoy


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Oct 7, 2014)

I see there's a whiskey drinking redneck deep within the Sledrat... 

Got that Husky running yet?


----------



## sledrat (Oct 7, 2014)

YARRRRRRR a lil SCREECH WONT HurT YA 
!!! ha yup a lil white lightnin and few old ELAN SKIDOOS TOO!



ya GRASS got the Husky up AND RUNNIN werks good but shes a REAL
bugger to start!


----------



## sledrat (Oct 5, 2016)

HERES A strange old saw i just picked up anYONE KNOW WHAT THE heLL iT IS?


----------



## CR888 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sledratty is back in the house! We missed ya sleddy hope ya doing good. Don't know for sure what ya new saw is but the wrap handle & dawgs all look MACish. And its yellow. But never seen one before. Any plates, part numbers, stamps?


----------



## boda65 (Oct 5, 2016)

Definitely a Mac. I'm no expert on that series but I think its a model 33 or 35? Something like that. Post it on the McCulloch thread and Heimann or one of the other knowledgeable Mac experts can probably tell ya for sure.


----------



## sledrat (Oct 5, 2016)

Harrs a few pics fer ya all













pic one below has some kinda numbers S- 8666


----------



## svk (Oct 5, 2016)

sledrat said:


> Harrs a few pics fer ya all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 1/2" chain? I may have a portion of a saw similar to this. I have bar/chain, oil reservoir, and part of the case.


----------

